# Dragonwriter's Music-Inspired Insanity



## Dragonwriter (Oct 11, 2009)

Veiras, the south-western port city of Gorin, is a large city, enclosed with thick walls. Quite naturally for a port city, it is bustling with activity at nearly all hours of the day. Armed guards patrol the streets, keeping things calm and quiet while people go about their business. It all gives the impression of a well-ordered, clean, neat city. That was your impression when you each arrived. Now, the city is rather boring…

Each of you managed to find some way to make some coin and keep yourself entertained, but now the work seems to have run out. The guardsmen have nothing for you to help with, no one’s been kidnapped and the criminal underworld seems to be on a break. That’s why each of you was quite glad when something showed up by messenger…

A young half-elf girl, seeming about 17 years of age, finds each of you in the city at some point in the day. She cheerfully asks your name, then hands you a slip of paper and walks away.

The paper, when opened, reads
“Greetings,
My name is Connor Ferrinzo, and I’m in need of your assistance. I will, of course, pay you for the services rendered. If you are interested, please come to my home at sundown. I live near the northeast section of the outer wall of the city. I will provide you dinner. If you arrive early, I would merely ask you to have patience and wait for me to be able to meet with you.”

Each of you has the note by noon, and so have the afternoon available.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 11, 2009)

Shavallah had grown tired of this city.  There was nothing to hunt, for she knew the sentient beings in the city did not tolerate killing for food, and she felt no real impulse to hunt for food in any case.  Food was easy here.  All she had to do was shoot a few targets or best a man in a spearwielding contest, and she was fed.  However, she was not finding anything new.  Anything truly challenging.

She was slightly startled as the Half-Elf approached, handing her a slip of paper and walking away.  Confused, and unable to read the handwriting, Shavallah simply attempted to follow the the Half-Elf, hoping that she would be led to answers.

[sblock=OOC]
Dragonwriter, you handed a note to an illiterate...  lol [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 11, 2009)

The half-elf lass notices the duskling following her and turns around. She smiles as she asks innocently, "Is there a problem?"

She reads the note to Shavallah, pointing out the direction if need be.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 11, 2009)

Shavallah nodded, as politely as possible thanking the young woman, before slowly making her way to the location she had be pointed towards, standing dead still by the door as she waited.  After all, she had nothing else to occupy her time.  She was prepared for just about anything.  Her spear in hand, her tail swaying slightly behind her, the woman stood completely still, save her eyes moving about.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 12, 2009)

*Let the insanity begin...*

Tom was asleep on a chair outside the bar the "Rusty Fish" (his favourite tavern) with a mug in his hand. He wakes up and stumbles towards the wall of the building beside him so he can lean on it. "Note to self Tom, never try to out drink a dwarf." Tom says to himself as he rubs his head trying to south the headache, as he does this he notices a slip of paper in his coat pocket he pulls it out nad reads it. A smile curls across his face and he goes and kicks the door open and yells in "Hey Frank, I got some work so keep my room, I'll pay the rent when I get back". With that Tom grabs his gear and starts walking.

He gets to the home of this Connor Ferrinzo and he sees a somewhat unkempt woman waiting at the door. "Oh good, here is my coat and my bag, oh and do you know what might be for dinner?" Tom says to her as he gives her his coat and bag.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 12, 2009)

As the woman turned, Tom could almost swear she did something, as she became difficult to see through the form of a Grey Render which it almost appeared she became, except he could still vaguely see her form within it.  Then too, he noticed the strange tail swaying from behind her.

"I'm not your servant."  She growled simply, ignoring his hands and turning her form aside.

[sblock=OOC]
Hey, I realize you probably didn't know, since I forgot to mention it, but the Totem Avatar meld makes it look like Shavallah is a Gray Render, and she's got a manticore's tail... I can find a pic of that quick to help you visualize.  I didn't mention it before because I wasn't sure how the NPC's would react, and whether Dragonwriter wanted to play up the descriptions of the melds.  So, I simply made it seem like the effect isn't constant.  Hope this isn't a problem for anyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 12, 2009)

Tom shakes his head thinking that he is seeing things due to his hangover.


"oh, sorry about that I just thought, you looked like..." Tom stops talking understanding that he is digging himself into a hole "Sorry about that, it was a rough morning and I'm not thinking particularly well at the moment. My name is Tom," As he says this he puts out his hand with a pleaseant smile on that seems ironic in comparison to his eyes "and judging by that spear were going to be working together."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 12, 2009)

Platinus was packing up to leave this sleepy city when the pointy-eared youngling approached him with the invitation. The massive dragonborn hefted his pack over the blade on his back in preperation for one last try to find work in this place of carved stone and rotting, dead wood. He notices the girl handing out more invitation down the street and heads toward the dingy tavern with the rusted old fish plaque hanging over the set of swinging doors. A drunkard staggers around in front of the place with an invitation dangling loosely from his hand. "Hmmm, the girl must be desperate to invite every bumb off the street to this meeting. Maybe theres more to him than meets the eye..." He adjusts the position of one of his huge shoulder plates as he goes to pick up the wretch as he uncerimoniously falls over in a puddle of something rather unmentionable.


----------



## Geraldo (Oct 12, 2009)

The near empty tavern was full of activity. While the tavern never closed, these early morning hours were the only time to clean. And there had been more cleaning than usual necessary since Brother James had arrived. But there was an upside to having the unsusual dwarf around. The gold had poured into the tavern over the past week. Brother James had a knack for keeping them drinking. Word had spread those first few days and soon the tavern was full every night.

Every night was a raging party.  Somehow the dwarf had a knack for keeping everyone drinking hard.  More amazing than that, though, there had not been a single fight any of these nights.  Every time it looked like one would start, Brother James popped into the middle and ensured the end result was more drinks bought.  

So there was some concern that morning as Brother James set down his tankard and announced he'd be leaving.  "Well my fellows, I'm off.  I've a line on some coin.  A young lady gave me a note this morning when I woke and I can't let an opportunity for some coin pass me by.  I'll see you when I return."


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 12, 2009)

Twi' Tar paces nervously waiting eagerly to find out what the mysterious note means. It's all he can do to keep himself from rushing over early, but he keeps in mind what his teachers in the arcane arts have taught him about being over-eager and rude.
After  some anxious dice-playing with other dockside idlers who, like him, have been fruitlessly searching for work, he decides that it's best to seize the day. 
"He won't mind," He states to the other player. "if I just stop by and have a look."
They stare at him, unsure what he's referring to. 
Before they can respond to this interruption of gameplay. "After all no harm, right? I'll just take a look."
His voice fades as he begins rushing away from the docks. "No problem. it'll be okay if I just look around. Right? right....?"
The other men shake their heads and go back to their game having become used to the Hadozee's sudden eager out bursts in the days since he arrived.
Throwing caution to the wind, Twi' Tar whoops through town occasionally doing half-successful somersaults when he becoms too excited to contain himself. He is soon pacing near the requested meeting spot, looking with interest at everything surrounding him and looking for anyone else around.
He's rather proud of himself, having lasted almost a half-hour after the note was delivered before coming.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 13, 2009)

Shavallah and Tom are interrupted when a young, sour-faced, human man opens the door. "May I help you?" he asks, voice flat and obviously bored.

=================================================

Twi' Tar nearly gets run over by a cart in the street, not paying attention to his surroundings, he's so excited. Soon enough, he enters the wealthier section of the city where Ferrinzo is supposed to live. The hadozee notices two strange-looking folks standing outside a now-open door.

=================================================

Brother James decides he's having too much fun to leave, and so stays at the bar, ignoring the note.

[sblock=OOC]
Geraldo PMed me, saying he had to drop.

Theroc, it's fine with me if the soulmelds' effects "phase in". I'm not terribly concerned with it.

And we're just waiting on HolyMan. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

"oh, sorry about that I just thought, you looked like... Sorry about that, it was a rough morning and I'm not thinking particularly well at the moment. My name is Tom, and judging by that spear were going to be working together."

Shavallah frowned faintly, before replying to the man.  She did not extend her hand, however.  She was not accustomed with the general manners the city-folk had, having been a loner for most of her life.

"I am Shavallah.  You come for... note?"

As the man opened the door, she jerked suddenly and shifted to face it, her spear shifting slightly before she realized she wasn't being attacked.

"Little elf girl gave note, send Shavallah here."  She said simply, her common broken from disuse, having spent most of her focus on Sylvan.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 13, 2009)

OOC - and now we have no real healer? You want to open back up the recruiting thread with a note that we're looking for a cleric fast?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 14, 2009)

"Oh god, I'm going to be working with a savage," Tom thinks to himself as he shakes his head in annoyance at the girl "well go to roll with the punches and make the best out of the situation."

As the door opens Tom shifts in front of Shavallah "Oh good, now both of us are hear for the note, I am Major Tom Robinson and this is Shavallah may we come in." Tom says before Shavallah can continue with a smile


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 14, 2009)

Twi'Tar bounds toward the gate
"Oh good, I'm not late am I, cause I'm usually not, but sometimes I get distracted, well not really distracted so much as busy. Yeah, always busy, you know me, busy busy busy. Idle hands are a friend of the devil or something. I think I heard that somewhere. Maybe. OOH did I just come up with that. No I think I did hear it after all."
He looks at the two faces and reaches out a hand toward each indicating a hello.
"So I'm Twi'Tar from the sturdy downeaster Alexa, but most people call me Monkeyman, or Tweet, or ignore me. You won't ignore me will you guys? I'm real nice I just develop a little social distortion from time to time, comes from always thinking. Ol' head just keeps goin round and round, well not really, that'd hurt but...."
He pauses for a second and catches his breath breathing out "HI!"

He then notices the gatekeeper, withdraws a hand from in front of him and pulls his note out to waves it furiously asking, "This the right place?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 14, 2009)

The man's face lightens a little as he sees the notes, though he winces a bit as Twi' Tar jabbers. Once the hadozee finally asks his question, "Ah, so you actually do have business here... You're early, but Master Ferrinzo said to let you in anyway, so come. I suppose you can wait in the sitting room, though he may be a little while."

The young man opens the door wider and lets the three of you in. He escorts you to a well-appointed side room slightly to the east, with a large brick-and-mortar fireplace. It's unlit, but the room is warm anyway from several candelabras arranged about the room. The floor is covered by a thick, dark red rug with several comfortable-looking chairs arranged around a small table about 6 feet away from the fireplace. Another door leads out of the room, heading north. He gestures for each of you to take seats and says, "May I get you anything to drink?"

[sblock=OOC to Platinus]
I did re-open Recruiting today... 

And since Frozen moved along to Connor's villa before you posted, want to re-do Platinus' actions? Or just have me fast-forward him to being at the villa?[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Shavallah's eyes roam about the place as she quickly moves to follow the man, her eyes scanning the room and monitoring him for any threatening motions.  The place seemed very soft and comfortable, but Shavallah was still alert, as much as she could be.  When they arrived in the room and the man gestured for them to sit, Shavallah stood alert, until she realized the others were sitting down, and promptly followed suit, her spiked tail resting along the curve of the seat, hanging above her head ready to launch quills at any provocation.

The seat was comfortable, and if it hadn't been someone elses house, she likely would have gone to sleep, the seat being the most comfortable thing she'd felt in years.  While she had money, not many businesses would have someone of her... talents... in their establishments.
_
"May I get you anything to drink?"

_"Water."  She replied simply, finding common a very agitating language to try and speak fluently.  She decided that she must become more familiar with this language, as not many spoke her native Sylvan.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Taking his time getting ready for what must be a performance for a patron with money, Jasperian smiles again at the note in his hand. _Must of heard of my Song of Trollmin'_. He thinks finally putting the note away. "At least now I may stay in this little city." he sighs to himself looking at the things he packed reading to leave. 

Making sure he is presentable, a last glimpse in the mirror shows he is. Jasper picks up his belomgings and heads out of the inn he was staying at. _Hope I don't look like I'm moving in when I get there._ Jasper smiles at the thought, he just didn't get to the innkeeper in time to tell him he was to stay and his room was rented out, that quickly. _He wanted me out because I could sing in the common room and take money out of his customers hands faster than his watered down crap._ Making his way to the address he knocks at the door taking the paper out of incase it was needed.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 14, 2009)

The man nods to Shavallah, then looks at the others, when you hear a knock on the door. He rolls his eyes, saying, "Excuse me," and quickly leaves. He returns shortly with an simply-dressed Human youth, carrying a lute of fine craftsmanship. 

==========================================

Jasper finds his way to the villa, though there are several nearby and no one outside to ask which one is which.

He settles on the right one and knocks, and the young, sour-faced man opens the door for him. "Yes," he begins, then notices the note. He mumbles to himself, "...another? Oh, very well..." He opens the door up wider. "Come in. You're all arriving much earlier than Master Ferrinzo expected."

He leads Jasper to the same room that everyone else is in, asking Jasper if he can get the bard anything to drink. After taking Jasper's order, so to speak, he waits for the others to answer him, after which he leaves.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

As Jasper is led into the room a look of surprise comes over his face. "Hmm.." he says taking the lute off his shoulder. "Quite the menagerie we have here, but if you wish a song. Well if I must I must." He sinks down to a chair gracefully and plays and sings for the gathered group.

"I only want what's mine
That's what I came to find
A little respect that's all
From you

Because one has his natural right
But somehow that doesn't seem right
Not when I look at myself

I was taken on a trip to see
A miniscule menagerie in my soul
Where all the thoughts have escaped the cage
And vamp across the spiritual plain

It's like I said before
I've got the right to ignore
The ruin in my self
If it involves change

And so I lay it down
Put my humanistic crown
On the shelf

I think I've changed my mind
I'd rather seek than find
The sorrow from you
I won't regret"

Finishing he basks in the applause it seems only he can hear.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 14, 2009)

Tom, now with the addition of... monkeyman, is rubbing his forehead before he walks in. He is trying to figure out which is causing more of a headache: his hang over or his party.

Tom follows the man that opened the door to the beautiful room. Tom looks around and mutters to himself "quite the employer." then takes his seat where indicated.

"very nice my friend. I don't mean to bother but why the choice of song, was it spurr of the moment or was that planned." Tom said to the man, applauding quietly while getting up and walking over to introduce himself and the party.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Platinus waits until the appointed hour before presenting himself at the address given. He had earned enough ire simply by existing in this place, so trying to not earn any more by being impulsive seemed a good idea to the tracker. Ascending the steps to main entrance, the dragon rings the bell to summon whatever servant or slave might be aware of his arrival. He had taken the day to tend his armor and other gear, making it was all presentable ready for the road without any further delay.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 17, 2009)

The young man in the sitting room fetches drinks for people and patiently waits at the door to the room, ready to tend to anyone's needs. After a while, there is a knock at thed door. He goes to answer it.

==============================

The door of the villa opens up under Platinus' gigantic scaled hand. A young man stands there. "You got a note as well, I presume? Come in, then. My master is almost ready to receive all of you, though it would seem not everyone answered his note..."

He walks Platinus into the sitting room where the dragonborn sees another young human with a lute, a white-eyed hellbred, a wild- and wide-eyed hadozee and a savage-looking duskling.

==============================

The servant walks back into the room, leading a massive, dark-scaled, armored behemoth. He gestures to a seat and announces, "Master Ferrinzo will be here shortly. Just a few more minutes."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 17, 2009)

Shavallah drank the water in a 'civilized' manner, not gulping or slurping.  She'd learned most peoples find that behaviour inappropriate.  As such, she had adapted her behaviour to suit those around her.  She tensed visibly as the armored behemoth entered, her tail quite ready to begin lobbing spines in that general direction, but she waited, in case he wasn't already hostile.  As such, she simply tensed and then relaxed, resuming her sipping of the water as she waited to discover what this man wanted from her.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

The dragon looks across the apprehensive faces of the assembled rabble before him. Obviously the limited space of the waiting room, coupled with his stature had put them on edge. "I am called Platinus -  Bahamut's Sword of Earth. Its an honor to make your  acquaintances."  His voice rumbles in a very low base, like an earthquake careening around the little room without actually wobbling the furniture. He makes an awkward but smooth bow with a slow sweep of an arm as thick as most of the other adventurers' torsos. He also takes care not to swipe his tail through anything as the bladed end would cause more damage than any conceivable job would pay. "And who might you be?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

"No it is just a gift I have," Jasper responds to Tom's question. The young bard starts to tune his lute preping it for his next song when the man-servant brings in Platinus.

The huge beastman puts Jasper on edge and instead of the long introduction he usually gives he just says in awe, "My names Jasper."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 19, 2009)

Tom looks at Jasper with a smirk. "Yes, indeed you do." Tom mutters to himself and then the door opens and he quickly looks over. A hulking humanoid with very draconic features walks in. He gives his introduction but Tom wasn't listening, he was just to happy to have this sort of a behemoth on his side.
Tom stands up and walks over to Platinus and stands a meter away from him. Tom looks straight up into his eyes and after a little while then speaks. "Major Tom Robinson, and I like you already." Tom says to him with a short chuckle to himself afterwards as he sees the tail blade "The Hadozee is called Twi'tar and the untalkative one is called Shavallah, welcome to the group."


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 19, 2009)

After staring at the newcomer for with open astonishment and fidgeting restlessly a moment Twi'Tar finally scrapes up his courage, 
(OOC:in Draconic),
[sblock]
"Wow! I've heard of it but a real life dragon-man. that is so neat, So like will you grow wings and stuff someday, you're scales are really shiny, I love shiny stuff. This is so cool, I didn't know I'd be working with so many neat types of people, I bet I can learn all kinds of stuff about you guys."
[/sblock]
Realizing he might not be understood by the whole assemblage, he continues in common, "It's gonna be really great working with everybody and finding out all kinds of neat stuff!"
Realizing this would seem like an outburst to everyone else, he looks around uncomfortably and becomes extremely quiet again.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 20, 2009)

Tom looks over at Twi'Tar with a suprised look and responds in draconic to the quiet Hadozee, having a renewed intrest in him.

[sblock]
"I didn't expect that you would have such a firm grasp of draconic from you and frankly I'm impressed. It is a hard language to master and to speak that quickly with it shows great prowess."
[/sblock] 
After his statement to the the Hadozee a grin comes across his face as he continues in Infernal
[sblock]
"But responding to this would impress me greatly as the language of devils must be released with patience for to rush destroys the language.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Shavallah grumbled to herself as the linguistic exercise continued, the woman totally lost by this point.

[sblock=Sylvan]
"Why can't anyone speak the tongue of the forest?  Does no one feel kinship with the natural world any longer?"[/sblock]

The woman continued sipping her water, wondering what this man wanted with all of these different people while she bided her time, the tail swaying to and fro above her head as she watched idly.  She was tempted to begin making target practice of something in the room, but decided most 'civilized' peoples frowned on such practices of prowess.


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 20, 2009)

Twi'Tar's head turns quickly back anf forth between Tom and Shavallah.
"OOH! I don't know those ones. I love learning stuff though, especially stuff like languages. It's just like a big puzzle."
He turns his head toward Tom, "That sounds complicated, I bet it's fun to figure out how to say different stuff. Sometimes I switch languages around to see if they sound okay together." 
(in Hadozee)
[sblock]
"I learned this when I was still little,"
[/sblock]
(in Aquan)
[sblock]
"and this from the sprites to talk to fish and stuff, but only the smart ones."
[/sblock]
He looks toward Shavallah, "Yours sounds alot like that, but earthier, I bet they're similar."
(in Elven)
[sblock]
"This one's 'cause lots of stuff in old books is in it, and lots of old sages are Elves."
[/sblock]
(in Draconic) 
[sblock]
"and this is cause lots of scholars use it and a lot of old books are written in it (did I already say that one though?), that and because dragons are really big and if I meet one, I wanna be friends. But then I guess most people would?"
[/sblock]
"Of course they would, most stuff that speaks that can be bad news, and nobody likes to get killed. Well they might not mind, I dunno, nobody I know ever told me for sure, but I bet it hurts. I'll be okay thoug, cause I try to be nice to people i don't know and I can be real quiet when I have concentrates on it"
He stands abruptly then sits down quickly, "I bet all of you know lots of neat stuff. Most people you meet are just boring old humans and dwarves and elves and stuff, bet you guys get all kinds of attention when you're around cause people don't see people like you much. It's okay though, happens to me all the time, for some reason people think I like bananas alot. Do you guys like bananas? I hate 'em, taste all chalky and stuff. I like apples much better. Oh I know some local stuff too but I *can't* teach it" He ends with a visible wink.
He then sits attentively as though he had asked an important question.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Just as Twi'Tar is finishing up, the other door in the room opens up and the young half-elf girl that gave each of you the note walks through with a smile on her face. "Dinner is served. And Master Ferrinzo is waiting. Come with me," she says pleasantly and leads you through the door into a comfortable dining hall, with a large fireplace burning and crackling away. The table has seats enough for sixteen people, and only the head seat, on the opposite end of the table from the door, is occupied. A toureen sits near him, with a large platter of breads and cheeses close by.

The man, who must be Connor Ferrinzo, seems middle-aged, with light brown hair, streaked slightly here and there with grey. Sitting down, it's hard to tell how tall he is, but his fine attire does not look strained to stay on. His dark green shirt is laced down the front and you catch sight of ruffled cuffs as he waves at all of you. "Come in, come in. Have a seat. I am Connor Ferrinzo, and we have some business to discuss. But first, please help yourselves to the stew, bread and cheese, our appetizer, if you will."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

looking like he was following all the conversations in all the different languages Jasper was about to speak when the half-elf girl entered. getting up and following his lute swung over a shoulder but his pack left by the chair he occupied. 

After being told to be seated he complied and with a nobles grace, and taking forth the linen napkin avaiable he set it in his lap and waited to be served by the help.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinus was surprised that so many spoke one of the few other languages he did and was going to say something, but he couldn't seem to get a word in edge ways as the monkey jabbered on. He switched languages every half thought or so, which made the dragon's head swim. Platinus shakes his head on his long neck, and a row of fringed spikes that had been laying flat down the back of his head and down his spine razed a moment and clanked menacingly against his plate armor before returning to their original orientation. 

The dragon enters the dining room behind the others after the messenger greets them. "Greetings master Ferrinzo, I am called Platinus - Bahamut's Sword of Earth. You have my thanks for the invitation into your home." He takes the seat at the opposite end of the table so as not to crowd the others as they found seats down the sides of the long table.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 21, 2009)

It was obvious that Twi'tar didn't understand what he had said but the amount of other languages impressed him anyways and after he was he was done talking he gave him a nod. When he was talking about not knowing how death was like Tom muttered to himself as he looked at his nailless right hand "Believe me it's a hell of a trip."

"Ah, good dinner I was begining to get slightly hungry and curious of our employer. I geuss this is two birds with one stone." Tom says to Platinus giving him a slight jab with his elbow to his chest, it mildly hurt Tom's shoulder and didn't get even a chuckle out of Platinus.

Tom walks into the dining hall and gives a small bow to the lord. After that he takes his seatat the corner of the table, after seeing Jasper put his napkin on his lap Tom does the same, less that he cares but more that he has found it better to not offend the client. "Lord Ferrinzo my name is Major Tom Robinson. We do indeed have some buisness to talk about but I am glad that you have your priorities in order." After Tom says this he takes a rather large bite out of some bread to make his point.


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 21, 2009)

Twi'Tar nervously walks into the room, only stopping to mutter a brief greeting to the master of the house before sitting at the table and pronouncing "I'm starved, anybody else?"
He begins with soe bread and cheese mumbling "this is great" through mouthfuls


----------



## Theroc (Oct 21, 2009)

As Shavallah finished her glass of water, the Duskling noticed the girl from earlier that day entering to inform the group that the master of the house was awaiting their arrival in the dinner hall.  She rose, handing her glass to the elven girl(or the servant from earlier if he was present), and then she followed the group, the form of the Gray Render flickering as she walked through the house before she took her seat, tail swaying back and forth as she allowed the others to speak... or otherwise occupy their mouths before she spoke up.

"Eat... then speak?"  The woman asked simply, observing the others words and actions as a sign that food was to come before business.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2009)

Ferrinzo nods to each of you as you sit. He chuckles a little, saying, "We can speak now, during or after eating. It makes no difference. All I ask is that you listen and consider my little job offer. I know each of you has been hurting for-"

The half-elf girl suddenly approaches Connor and whispers in his ear. He listens, then nods, saying quietly, "Yes, please bring her in Merel." The half-elf lass nods, curtsies and walks out.

He pauses for a moment, then states plainly, "It would seem that somebody showed up a bit late. I will continue once she joins us."

Merel returns momentarily with a pale-skinned young-looking human woman with blonde hair. She gestures to a seat, saying to the woman, "Please sit and help yourself to the food."

Ferrinzo smiles cheerfully as the latecomer is lead in. "Now, I know your name, but no one else does. Please introduce yourself, enjoy the stew, bread and cheese, and relax. The main course will be up shortly and we can continue to business. And can Merel or Robert get you a drink?"

======================================

Celest got a slightly later start moving to get to the villa, and when she knocked on the door, no one answered for several moments... 

Finally, the half-elf girl that handed her the note earlier opens the door. She smiles to Celest, saying cheerfully, "Oh, you got here after all. Most of the others have already arrived and dinner is just starting. Please follow me, and Master Ferrinzo will explain his offer."

The lass leads Celest into a well-appointed dining hall, motioning to a seat and saying "Please sit and help yourself to the food."

The middle-aged human man at the table smiles cheerfully as Celest is lead in. "Now, I know your name, but no one else does. Please introduce yourself, enjoy the stew, bread and cheese, and relax. The main course will be up shortly and we can continue to business. And can Merel or Robert get you a drink?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 22, 2009)

The young woman curtsies to each of the ones sitting at the table. Then she sits and finally speaks. "The innkeeper told me my name is Celest." She smiles nervously before looking over the food on the table. She decides to grab some bread and cheese first. She then turns her attention to Ferrinzo as she starts munching on some bread, while nibbling every so often on the cheese.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2009)

Staring in awe and the marvelous creature before him, Jasper is shook from his thoughts at her words. "The innkeeper? Do you mean the innkeeper knew you or gave you a new name?" he asks looking confused.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom looks at the beautiful girl who had walked in and she automatically struck him as odd. She reminded him of himself, otherworldly beautiful and having distinict features that marked her as different. Tom looked over at Jasper who was drooling all over her. "Bards," Tom thought to himself witha lighthearted smile on his face "they will chase after any pretty face won't they." Tom looks over at Jasper still with his smirk on and said to him "Give the lady a break, I'm sure we will have loads of time to talk about what, where and who we came from." all of the time using a spoon he had intended to eat to point and wave at him to make his point.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2009)

Blinking out of his refer Jasper blushes and sets his eyes on his plate.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

Shavallah took a piece of bread, eating at a healthy pace.  Not ravenously inhaling the food, nor taking dainty nibbles.  She took a sip of the drink at her seat as she listened to the man's words, before they were interrupted by the young girl.  Shava took a moment to commit the names Mister Ferrinzo spoke, as well as observing the entrance of the girl.  She was most certainly lovely, Shavallah was certain of that.  Granted, she wasn't sure whether or not that meant USEFUL.  Usually the dainty flower was the first to be trampled by a raging beast.

Noting the bard's lack of words, she giggled, pointing to him, and then pointing to Celest before forming her tail into the shape of a heart, still giggling as she took another bite of bread.  After she resumed her composure, the girl pointed to herself, giving another introduction.

"Shavallah."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 22, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Staring in awe and the marvelous creature before him, Jasper is shook from his thoughts at her words. "The innkeeper? Do you mean the innkeeper knew you or gave you a new name?" he asks looking confused.




The young woman shakes her head. "The innkeeper said that was what the man called me. The man who brought me to the inn. I do not know who the man was nor anything else. The innkeeper told me that the man brought me to the inn to recover. I just woke up only a few hours ago. The innkeeper said I was asleep for several days. He also gave me this note." She turns her attention to Ferrinzo. "I am sorry for interrupting. Please continue!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The dragon stands when the ladies enter the room, stretching to his full magnificent height and formally bows yet again and introduces himself in exactly the same way as he had done on the previous occasions. Taking his seat again, he sits stone-faced  once again giving their host his full and undivided attention. He doesn't move toward either the drink or the food.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 22, 2009)

Ferrinzo chuckles at the little banter around the table. "Good, good. You should do nicely and work well together." 

He sighs and his face, formerly jovial, turns very serious. "Now then, the reason I've asked each of you here is exceedingly simple. I need a little investigative work done out in the woods to the west. One of my teamsters and his wagons have gone missing. He was supposed to take some trading supplies to a hunters outpost in the forest and be back yesterday. Naturally, this is causing me some difficulty as I had counted on the pelts and such to do more business. I would like to hire all of you to head out into the woods, go to the little trading post and find out what happened to my things. Simple work, decent pay, and I know you're all hurting a bit for each. If you do this well, I might have more work for you again in the future." 

As he finishes, he sighs again, then chuckles, his good spirits returning. "Now, help yourself to the food. The roast beef, vegetable quiche and fruit medley will be out shortly. Merel," he says as he waves the half-elf girl over, "please check on them, and if they are finished, bring them out immediately. In the meantime, feel free to ask any questions you have about this job."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2009)

The young woman nods her head as she listens to their host. "Go and check out what happened? Sounds simple enough. I cannot think of anything to ask. I should be ready to go once I finish eating." She finishes with a smile then starts helping herself to some of the stew.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom has been silent and kept occupied by his food. He eats it slowly trying to remeber his time in the military and something that resembled the situation that he would be going into. "Sorry about that, got a little carried away in my own head." Tom says as he shakes himself out of the state he is in "i have a few questions, number 1: were there any guards with the caravan, if there were then how many? number 2: how far away from the trading post or other town or village were they? number 3: any rendevous that we are expected to meet?" After Tom finishes he takes out a copper peice and begins flipping it absent mindedly while looking at Ferrinzo.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Shavallah focused her ears on the words of the others while her mouth and hands focused on the food in front of her, primarily the meat, once it arrived.  She ate without rush and without delay, avoiding wasting any amount of food.  After all, waste not, want not.

After she'd had her fill of the man's very good food, Shavallah attempted to ask a simple question.

"What do caravan-people look like?"  She managed, wanting to know who they were, so she wouldn't stab the wrong people, should it appear there were conflict.


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 27, 2009)

Twi' Tar continues eating hurriedly while following the exchange, thinking to himself that Tom was asking very intelligent questions.

Briefly pausing between bites, "Why not simply send a servant or errand runner, it seems a rather routine trip to check your wagon to be risking so much expense for  what could be nothing more than a broken wheel delaying them for a day. Not to be rude Ferrinzo, I really like the way your name sounds by the way" he sounds it out with a rapidly rolling rr sound, "but is there anything else we should know, a greater risk of bandits in the area for instance?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 30, 2009)

Ferrinzo nods at each question, his face still quite serious. "There was one hired sword with the wagon and my one teamster. You will be able to recognize them rather easily, I believe. The guard was a tall Skarn with a long scalp lock and the usual spikes named Velchek. My wagoneer was a human of average height, dark hair, light beard, name of Jared. There shouldn't be many people in the outpost, seeing as mainly hunters come in there for a day or two, sell their furs to some of the traders there, who then sell the furs to anyone that comes in, at a profit, of course.

The outpost itself is two days walk away from the city. It really isn't so far, the trouble is that the trail leading to the outpost is kept in rather poor condition, which slows progress, especially for wagons. And I only care about you finding my wagon and hired hands.

I'd rather hire mercenaries, if you'll forgive the term, thanks to the woods being somewhat dangerous. There's several good reasons that hunters enjoy those woods, only one of which is the solitude. There's many large, dangerous beasts in there, and one or two of my servants would be too easy a meal for such beasts, even if they were mounted. And there have been rumors of bandits operating out of the woods, but I wouldn't be too worried about that. My more pressing concern would be the natural inhabitants of the forest."

Ferrinzo starts filling his plate and eating, saying between bites, "You can leave tonight or tomorrow, if you accept the job. And I will have your payment ready for you when you return."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 30, 2009)

The dragon had been sitting quietly, taking all that their host and the others had to say. "And what sort of payment did you have in mind for a romp through the beast infested woods to retrieve your valuable property? Did you need the couriers or their bodies retrieved as well? Since it was only yesterday that they probably went missing, they shouldn't be too hard to track, especially with a wagon."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Trying to be attentive and polite seems hard for Jasper, the presences of the remarkable woman has somehow left the young man speechless. 

And listening to Lord Ferrinzo's describe the troubles and possible problems they might encounter as a group searching for this missing property turns the bile in the young mans stomach. The combinations have Jasper at a loss but the money the man was willing to pay was sorely needed. 

"Yes, what would be the compensation for this _small_ task?" Jasper asked, after the dragon rumbled out the question.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ferrinzo nods, sighing. "I knew we'd come to this eventually... If you can find and return my two wagons and my servant, I am prepared to pay you around, say, two hundred platinum coins. And I may have further work for you in the future, if you prove competent at this."

As Connor speaks, a couple of new servants enter into the room, set down trays and dishes laden with more food and promptly exit.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 4, 2009)

When Tom hears the amount of coin they are about to get he slightly chokes on his food, but he regains his composure quickly. Tom then looks over at Ferrinzo with a questioning face. "With that sort of generous pay I pay I will most likely be coming back for seconds," Tom says to him as he grabs a piece of food to make the point "but if you don't mind me asking lord Ferrinzo, why so much for such a simple task?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 5, 2009)

"The goods Jared was taking with him were reasonably valuable, but the furs for which he was going to trade were far more worth my time. The furs are a good-sized part of my business in this city, and the capital, so I want all that is supposed to be mine," the human says plainly. Ferrinzo chuckles again, saying, "And I've found in the past that hired hands work better if you pay them more."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 5, 2009)

Shavallah listened intently while eating the food provided, taking in the information and assessing the risks.  It seemed simple enough.  Slay a few beasts, find the caravan and report back.  Pay seemed ample enough.

"Shavallah hunt caravan."  She stated simply with a friendly nod towards Ferrinzo.


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 5, 2009)

The hadozee pauses mid-bite in shock, "Wow! That's probably as much money as I've seen in my whole life, you've got a regular heart of gold, if I may say so, sorry, I guess I already did say so. . .Did you ever wonder why people ask permission to say things after they said them already, kinda silly really...I bet you could do all kinds of interesting things with the type of money you have."
He scratches his head looking at Ferrinzo, "Do you?...Do lots of interesting things I mean. 
Anyway, that's like money for nothing, that ain't workin, walking into a forest after all we're all mostly big scary monsters too, maybe we'll make friends. But yeah, that'd be great I hope we do good and can help you again sometime, with pay like that and all, I've always felt it's accountancy that makes the world go round. So I guess I'll pour myself a cup of ambition and if you've got the money, I've got time. Besides you can only survive being 'good' at dockside dice for so long."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 5, 2009)

Platinus nods at the payment proffered. "A fair wage. Any beast not sent scurrying away by the approach of a laden wagon with more than one armed man is no mere forest animal." The offering of platinum has obviously engendered the good will of the dragon. He looks to the others elbow deep in their suppers. "Should we leave this evening or would you lot rather wait until the morn to set out?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

"I believe hospitality demands of us to stay. But the sooner started the sooner done," Jasper says with a smile. "Let us ask are host about the urgence of his quest."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2009)

Ferrinzo nods a few times. He takes several bites of food before responding. "As I've said a few times, you may leave tonight or tomorrow. Either way matters not to me, so long as you leave before sunset tomorrow. After that, I fear any trail concerning my goods will be too cold to follow."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 10, 2009)

"Very good then sir, I believe that if we are going to work as a team we should decide as a team." Tom says to everyone as he then proceeds to raise his hand high in the air "I'm for staying the night, anybody else." Tom now has a wide grin on his face as he finally is able to let go of him self for a few seconds during this time.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

"I to am for spending the night, we will need the rest if there are creatures about this trail," Jasper say. He thinks to himself that a night in a good bed would be wonderful.

"In the morning I believe we shall all be ready to go, anyone oject?" he asks the group.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2009)

Celest nods in agreement. "I believe a good night's rest will do us all good. I will be ready to leave in the morning."


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 10, 2009)

Twi'Tar fidgets trying to reign in his eagerness to set out, but knowing a good nights sleep and a full day's light are far more important than his own curiousity. "I'm for tomorrow.  First light though the sooner off the sonner we can find the caravan," 

"...and check out the forest, and see what happened." he mutters.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

Shavallah nodded.  She would have rather headed out immediately, but as the majority wanted to rest, Shavallah would consent rather than attempt to mount an argument.

"Shavallah sleep, then hunt.  Shavallah sleep here?"  She asked, unsure as she continued helping herself to the food so graciously offered.  "Food good."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 11, 2009)

Platinus nods in deference to the wishes of the others. Now that the discussion seems to be winding down, he begins serving himself from the many dishes offered heaping the food onto his plate and dispatching it with amazing speed.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 11, 2009)

"Well I believe that is everyone, Ferrinzo I do believe that we are staying for the night," Tom says while standing up and then looks over at Twi'Tar with a little smile "and we will be leaving post haste. Ho and Master Ferrinzo, I thank you kindly for the hospitality that you are showing" He gives a slight bow and then sits down again.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 12, 2009)

Ferrinzo smiles and nods. "I suppose so. Please enjoy the remainder of the food, and have a comfortable rest tonight. Thankfully, I have enough rooms available for all of you."

The rest of the dinner passes, with you chatting and enjoying the excellent food, and some wondering aloud of what beasts you might encounter in the woods. Eventually, though, people are shown to their bedrooms for the night.

Morning comes, and you each are told that breakfast will be served, but Connor will be unable to see you off due to an early meeting with another associate of his. The breakfast is far simpler than last night's sumptuous meal, but it is still hearty and filling, good food on which to begin a trek. The day itself, as you step outside, is bright and warm, with a few wispy clouds in the sky. The small trading post is out the north gate of the city and the guards there point you in the direction of the trail.

[sblock=OOC]
If there's anything you wanted to take care of before leaving the town, let me know.

I'm going to need a marching order and watch order for when the group rests. And whoever is leading the group along the trail needs to make a Survival check for morning, noon and afternoon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 13, 2009)

Tom hardly slept during his time at Ferrinzo's due to him thinking about how odd everything was; how simple this mission sounded, the amount of money being put up for this, and why he brought together such a diverse group of misfits. He thought that when he gets back he should talk to Jasper (and maybe Celest?) about Ferrinzo.

Tom gets up in the moring and has to shake his head to get the memeories of his past and Hell out of his mind. Once they are at the table he said little and attempted to watch everyone and figure out the social make up of the party.

Once outside of the city he looks at the party. "So how here now how to track because I track as well as an orc talks?" Tom says with a small smile rmebering the time when he was trying to barter with an orc for the coat that he is wearing, he made thoe orc so upset that he came at him then, due to some bad luck the orc tripped which gave Tom the time to grab the coat and run.

[sblock]
Tom will be in the back so if they are ambushed he is strong enough to take the damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

Shavallah had rested easily the night before rising promptly and early as she went downstairts to the others, her melds dissapated, standing in just her clothes with her equipment as she looked to her companions and heard the man's words.

"Shavallah find tracks.  Shavallah find path.  Follow some tracks..."

[sblock=OOC]
Unfortunately Shavallah has no way to access the "Track" feat through any of her abilities at the moment, so can only follow very simple tracks.  She does, boast a +7 survival modifier and +6 in both Listen and Spot.  She would make a pretty good scout.

DW: I haven't decided what soulmelds I'm binding yet, though chances are unless anyone indicates wanting/needing something from the party she could easily supply, she'll be rolling with the same deal as her 'usual'[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 13, 2009)

Twi'Tar hardly slept with the anticipation of the adventure to come, but was alert and awake from sheer excitement regardless.
Upon greeting the others downstairs and hearing Shavalla's offer he offers, "I can go in the front with you! I'm not real good at finding paths but I can be real quiet when I need to, people never believe me when I say that, but it's true I swear, and I notice all kinds of stuff nobody else does. OOh, and I can hide real good, and climb trees. Please can I? It'd be really nice, cause I really wanna see where we're going and I tend to rush ahead anyway. My friend Quinn used to tell me if I wasn't careful I'd drown, but I never did, I'm not clumsy at all, he used to tell me lots of stuff like that, but some of it was metaphor too, like how could I leave my head if it wasn't attached, I'd already be dead right? I'm real good at that stuff, can I?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 13, 2009)

"I don't see any problem with it Twi'Tar and I do believe that two eyes are better than one," Tom says to Twi'Tar with a slight smile now starting to believe the Twi'Tar is more of an asset than an annoyance and is starting to feel that he may become a good friend in time. "So at this point we have two scouts, I believe that paltinus will be going in front because of the strenght, Celest and Jaspre will try to stay in the center, and I will be guarding the back. If anybody has anything to say against that do say so now." Tom's time in the military is starting to show as he attempts to become a leadership role in the party.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm not asking for Tracking. The Survival check is just to keep from getting lost on the overgrown trail.

And Theroc: Soulmelds only unshape when you want them to do so. So your usual melds can stay that way until you decide to swap something else in for it. Hence me asking for a usual set so you don't have to reselect the shaped ones every day. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I'm not asking for Tracking. The Survival check is just to keep from getting lost on the overgrown trail.
> 
> And Theroc: Soulmelds only unshape when you want them to do so. So your usual melds can stay that way until you decide to swap something else in for it. Hence me asking for a usual set so you don't have to reselect the shaped ones every day.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Oh, right on.  Anyways, comment on tracking was in response to Tom.  Shavallah is decent, but not an adept tracker, though that may be something to look into, as it would make sense for her to develop such a skill.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2009)

Jasper spent half the night composing a ballad, the girl Celest making his creative juices flow. Though unfinished Jasper finally drifts of to sleep and dreams of soft lips and pale skin.  

In the morning his spirits bright the young bard enjoys the breakfast as if it were a feast for kings. And the smile that beams from his face as he exits the villia into the warm fine day, is as bright as the sun.

"What's that? the middle yes fine, fine," Jasper says distractedly. "Whatever you wish, to do I will follow along."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2009)

Celest sleeps soundly. The next morning she spends her morning prayer time with Pelor and then heads to breakfast. Then she gathers her things and meets the others as they head out of town. When the discussion of marching order comes up she nods her agreement with a smile. Then she brings up something else. "When we camp I wish to either have first or last shift so that I might have uninterrupted sleep."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 14, 2009)

"No problem with me on that Celest, I plan to take the midnight shift anyways." Tom says to Celest as he fiddles with a coin, making it roll on his knuckles to pass the time. He's beginning to think more and more that the group is particularly fresh on the side of experience out on the feild. As he thinks about this he begins remembering his military training and how it may help in this sort of enviroment.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 14, 2009)

If not for the rise and fall of his massive chest, and the soft scrape of metal over metal that comes with it, Platinus doesn't make a single noise or move throughout the night. He might as well have been a giant metal wrapped stone. 

In the morning he takes up the front position as everyone seems to be jockeying for position between himself and the rearguard.

Survival=11/15/10

He keeps a good 15ft between himself and the next person in the group as the greatsword-length blade strapped to the end of his tail cuts a channel of death through the air behind him, as it swings from side to side in time with his long stride. His gigantic plank of shining steel is drawn and resting on his shoulder as if it weighed no more than a cane fishing pole. His own large 3-toed prints are easy to follow in the mostly cleared wagon trail through the woods. He humbs along whenever the bard starts crooning out a toon the dragon happens to know.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 15, 2009)

Not minding her location in the group, Shavallah would often move ahead of the others, scouting and returning with whatever it was she branched off for.

[sblock=OOC]
Shavallah will be using her essentia in her racial move boosting ability whenever she is outside of combat.
Survival rolls: 1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=13 [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 17, 2009)

Shavallah manages to keep following the badly kept (and sometimes nearly invisible) roadway. The day wears on, despite your group's decent pace. Several times, you stub toes on unseen stones or step into a small hole. The wagon must have had a hellish time getting through this...

[sblock=OOC]
Spot and Listen checks from everyone.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2009)

At first Jasper walks along in silence watching Celest from the corner of his eye, noticing the grace of movement the white creaminess of her skin. The cascading of her hair... shaking his head and throwing those thoughts out of his mind, he unshoulders his lute and decides to play the little he has composed for the her. 

Stating to tune his lute he neither  hears nor sees what is going on in the world around him.

[sblock=rolls]
Spot = 9
Listen = 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 17, 2009)

Shavallah quietly grumbled to herself about the horrible path that the wagon followed, baffled that ANYONE would use this path.

[sblock=Spot&Listen checks]
Spot, then listen
1d20+8=27, 1d20+6=17
Seems Shavallah's eyes are working fine.[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 17, 2009)

Twi'Tar constantly focuses and assesses his surroundings, looking for any sign of what might have begun to befall the wagon. Just as he is beginning to believe this will be a simple matter of reporting on a wheel broken in the ruts he gets a sneaking suspicion something is amiss and begins to pay renenwed attention to the sights and sounds of the forest
[sblock]listen and spot checks for Twi'Tar (1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 17, 2009)

Platinus' long slow stride makes it easy for him to scan to both sides of thetrail since his pace is so slow.

Spot=17, Listen=19


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2009)

Celest enjoys the exercise and smiles naively at Jasper's attention. As she travels she seems a bit distracted by the bard's music but she is able to keep her eyes focused on her surroundings.

OOC: Spot & Listen (1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=18)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 19, 2009)

Tom is deep in thought about how strange this scenario is turning out to be. He could have gotten one or two of this group to go out and do this, not the large group that now is walking through an overgrown path to find a wagon. He didn't like how this was turing out and he was also annoyed at the love struck nature of the Jasper, one of the few people he believes he could talk to about matters of importance. Tom is so deep in thought that hardly notices the forest around him.




Spoiler



 
Tom's roll's: Spot/Listen
1d20=1, 1d20=9


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 19, 2009)

As you walk, the forest grows quiet. The small critters, squirrels and the like, all seem to disappear and the birds stop their noise.

[sblock=Jasper]
Even while Jasper finds himself in his contemplative, love-struck state, his eyes catch some slight movement among the forest brush. He notices three wolves, one coming from the east, one from the south-east and one from the west.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shavallah]
Shavallah’s keen senses do her well, alerting her to the danger nearby at an exceptional speed. 6 wolves, spaced around on both the east and west sides of the group, were surrounding the party. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Twi’Tar]
Twi’Tar’s focus pays some serious dividends as the attention deficit ape-man notices several wolves sneaking around the party. They’re coming from all around, ranging from the north-west to south-west and at the party’s east and south-east flank.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Platinus]
Platinus enhanced draconic senses warn him of the approach of several wolves, slinking through the brush. They’re coming from all around, ranging from the north-west to south-west and at the party’s east and south-east flank.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Celest]
Celest focuses a little too much on Jasper’s music, only barely noticing that three wolves are slowly flanking the traveling group. She realizes there are three wolves, one coming from the east, one from the south-east and one from the west.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tom]
Tom is momentarily distracted by a bug flying straight into his eye. He manages to get it out and away before it causes him any real trouble or pain, but his watering eye makes it impossible to see half the world. However, his ears do pick up the sounds of a couple animals, good-sized, moving through the brush.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC to All]
Time for some Initiative rolls!
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2009)

With his lute tuned Jasper begins the ballad to Celest.



_"As the rain comes down, upon this sad sweet earth_
_I lie awake at nights and - think about me_
_All the usual things like what a fool I've been_
_I curse the awful way - that I let you slip away_
_For what was forged in love, is now cooling down_
_With only myself to blame for playing that stupid game_
_I thought I need only call and you would run_
_But that day you never came - well I sure learned -_

_That it seems I need you more each day_
_Heaven knows why that it goes that way-_
_Now it's far to late - an' I've lost this time-_
_Like a boy who cries.._ *"WOLF!!"*

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks to The Style Company for Words and Music (words in yellow were changed from original)

Jaspers Initiative = 10 [/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 19, 2009)

Twi'Tar abruptly stops and hurriedly looks around to familiarize himself with the surroundings, looking for nearby trees and noting the spread and order of his party and the wolves. He looks at his fellow adventurers with a finger to his lips indicating quiet and whispers "Wolves" to those near enough to hear him and points toward the two sides they are being surrounded on.

[sblock]
init. (1d20+3=9) [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Platinus, HP 24/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

The dragon stiffens at the front of the group and cocks his angular head to one side. His monstrous sword comes off his shoulder and into a readied grip. "Wolves approach from several directions behind us and to the sides." Platinus wheels around, his tail blade slipping into a smooth line with his thick tail as it trails around his metal-clad form. the plates on his ankles and feet clank loudly as he sets them to charge down either side of the column "...Heavy boots of lead, fill his victims full of dread..." the words seem to breath out from between his scaled lips without his knowledge, as he notices that none of the beasts are even considering him directly.

Initiative=1

[sblock=@ Dragonwriter]OK DW you will need to do a tiny bit of work for me in granting my maneuvers. the easiest way is to write each one ( [FONT=&quot]Crusader Strike, Vanguard Strike, Stone Bones, Charging Minotaur, Leading the Attack)[/FONT] on a note card and giving them a shuffle and turning 2 over to start then one more each round after that. So I know which manuevers I have to work with.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Celest, HP 16/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*
_Active Spells: Bless_

Celest prepares to cast a helpful spell over her and her companions; filling them with courage.

OOC: Initiative (1d20=9)
Casting _Bless_:
Area: The caster and all allies within a 50-ft. burst, centered on the caster
Duration: 2 minutes or 20 rounds
Effect: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 19, 2009)

"Well one crisis averted on to the next." Tom mutters to himself as he steps on the bug that he fished out of his eye and un sheathes his sword. "Alright then, Here poochy poochy over here." Tom says motioning with his finger out towards the forest, with a wide grin almost boardering on insantiy. 

[sblock=Initiative]
Tom did pretty good for himself 
1d20+1=21
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 19, 2009)

Shavallah noted the wolves, turning to the others with a quick.  "Wolves... all around.  Pack.  Shavallah count six."  And with that, she attempted to ready herself for combat.

[sblock=Initiative Roll]
1d20+3=5
Frack![/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 19, 2009)

The wolves move in, slowly surrounding the party. One rushes out of the foliage, snapping at Platinus, but the dragonborn’s thick scales and armor save him from a painful bite.

[sblock=Combat Info, OOC]
Initiatives:
Wolf 1 22
Tom 21
Wolves 4, 5 18
Wolf 6 11
Jasper 10
Twi’Tar 9
Celest 9
Wolf 2 7
Shavallah 5
Wolf 3 5
Platinus 1

Wolf 1 went first, attacking Platinus and missing horribly.

Tom is up, then most of the other wolves. 

If everyone wants to go ahead and post actions now, they can (either with contingencies, or I’ll jimmy it around and make it fit whatever’s going on). I’ll say Celest managed to finish casting Bless, so everyone has a +1 on attacks for now.

And the map is attached. Green squares are forested, count as light undergrowth (difficult terrain), with small trees. White squares are the small roadway, no obstruction there.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Platinus]
The way we’ll handle it is the same way I’ve played in my own online games (I run a Cru/Clr/RKV in a game). We’ll just roll a d(=maneuvers readied) enough times to grant you the different ones, each number standing for a maneuver in alphabetical order. Either you or I can do this from now on. This set of rolls is here[url], granting you Crusader’s Strike and Charging Minotaur. If you want to roll them and help me speed things up a little, just put the roll link in your post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 19, 2009)

"CIRCLE UP!!!" Tom yells to the group hoping they will understand what he means as he readies his sword to counter any attack towards him. Tom then continues his little chant "Here puppy, here poochy poochy. My what big eyes you have, all the better to see you with..."

[sblock=Actions]
Ready an action to attack first wolf that is close enough:
1d20+7=12, 1d8+4=8[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 19, 2009)

Twi'Tar begins casting silent image of a low flame wall to keep the further wolves at bay (red indicates 10 ft cubes)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Platinus, HP 24/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

The dragon continues his spin as the wolf he hadn't seen scrapes its teeth over his plated leg. The wolf doesn't even see the edge of the deadly blade as it passes through the entire length of the wolf's head and body, coming cleanly out the other side without causing so much as a pause in the platinum behemoth's swing. A circular jet of blood pumps out of the wolf for a moment before its two halves slump to the ground...

1d20+8=24, 3d6+10=24

[sblock=OOC]Since Platinus is going last, and everyone is within 30ft, I'll assign the 2 points of healing after the wolves have gone. If 2 line up close enough He'll breathe a 10ft line of fire for 1d8 dmg, shifting if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 20, 2009)

Three more wolves leap out of the brush, rushing to the attack! 

One runs straight at Tom, and though he swings, it's a clumsy blow and the beast dodges away. It quickly comes up under his own strike and bites at him! It lands, piercing his light armor and drawing blood while trying to drag him to the ground.

[sblock=Tom]
Tom is hit for 4 damage and must make a STR or DEX check to remain standing. DC 3
[/sblock]

Two more rush Celest, jaws agape! The teeth of one wolf skid off her armor, but the other bites through, albeit barely. She suffers a slight pain, but then the wolf tries to pull her to the ground.

[sblock=Celest]
First wolf misses Celest, but the second hits for 2 damage. Celest needs to make a STR or DEX check to remain standing. DC 14
[/sblock]

Twi'Tar finishes his spell, making it seem like a wall of flames has appeared to cover the party's back. Two wolves, caught within the "blaze" yelp at first as the illusion appears, but then seem to realize that their fur is still intact...

[sblock=OOC]
Celest and Shavallah are up. I'll post a revised map at the end of the round/start of round 2. I think it will be a little cleaner, if slightly slower, if I just ask everyone to post in Initiative order from now on... What do you folks think? Also, I could handle rolling your saves and opposed checks in combat, to speed things up a bit... Are you lot okay with that?
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 20, 2009)

"Auggh!," Tom yells for a moment while the wolf attempts to drag him down to the ground but Tom takes in a deep breath and looks straight into the wolves eyes. "My what big teeth you have, ALL THE BETTER TO EAT YOU WITH!" Tom screams as he tosses the wolf off of him, then Tom looks over at Celest and sees the wolf that bit her. Tom's eye's glow with a slight violet hue and he mutters a cursae at that wolf.
After he finsihed with that he set to work on the wolf that attacked him. Tom takes his blade and brings it down on the wolf, smiling gleefully as he does. 

[sblock=Actions]
Str Check: 1d20+3=4
Cursed the wolf biting Celest
Attack:1d20+7=18, 1d8+4=9 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2009)

*Jasper Round 1*

Lute in one hand Jasper draws is blade as he approaches the wolf trying to eat Celest. With a practice grace he stabs the blade through the animals shoulder. Pulling the red streaked metal free he steps into an on-guard postion blade held at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack vs wolf that bit Celest:  Attack, 18 Damage, 6 

I have no problem with you rolling saves, spot checks, or anything else DW. I think my new way of doing things when I DM is if ever I find myself about to ask someone to give me a roll it would probably be better to do it myself. Players will still get to roll their attack/damage as I won't know if they are going to attack, cast a spell or something else. And those rolls seem to be enough to keep player's happy. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 20, 2009)

*Shavallah Round 1*

[sblock=OOC]
I roll crappy for myself, you can't do worse than me.  Anyways, could you tell me what squares the wolves actively attacking the party are in?  My next post will assume the wolf attacking Celest is in range and line of sight for clear shots and that the party did not move more than 30' from one another.  If that's wrong, let me know so I can correct my post.[/sblock]

Seeing the wolves lunge forward, Shavallah's attention snapped towards the wolf that struck the woman.  As she had assumed... the flower was the first to be trampled by the beasts... Snapping her manticore's tail forward, she snarled menacingly as she readied her spear, attempting to draw the wolves attention, or frighten them off as she attacked.

[sblock=Actions]
Shavallah will allot 3 essentia to her manticore's belt as a free(or swift was it?) action.
Move: Draw Spear
Standard: Attack nearest wolf attacking Celest with two spines, then at the other wolf with a third.
Order of rolls- Attack at first target wolf, damage , 2nd attack at 1st wolf, damage, 1st attack on second wolf, damage
1d20+6=21, 1d6+2=5, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+2=3, 1d20+6=11, 1d6+2=6
Subtract 1 from each attack and each damage roll if they are NOT within 30' of Shavallah. Sorry if that was confusing.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Celest, HP 14/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*
_Active Spells: Bless_

Celest is dragged to the ground by the wolf. She tries to swing at the wolf that is on her and as if by divine grace connects. But it is not a solid hit.

OOC: Strength check (1d20=3)
Attack includes +1 for bless and -4 for prone.
Attack (1d20-2=18)
Critical confirm (1d20-2=3)
Damage (1d8=2)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 20, 2009)

*Wolves, end of Round 1, Begin Round 2*

Jasper's sword bites well into the wolf.

Shavallah's flying spines both stab into the nearer wolf attacking Celest, dropping it to the ground.

Celest strikes as she falls, and though she connects in a vital spot, her strength and balance are off, doing little damage to the second wolf biting at her.

Then two more wolves dart out of the trees, one going after Twi'Tar and the other attacking Jasper! Twi'Tar dodges out of the way, but Jasper is bitten and the wolf tries to pull him down! The young man jerks away, breaking the wolf's grip and avoiding kissing dirt.

Platinus then chops clean through the wolf attacking him.

Tom's eyes glow and the wolf remaining near Celest seems to grow darker, as though a cloud hovers around it. Then he strikes at the wolf snapping at him, hitting with a strong blow. The wolf snaps back, but Tom pushes its jaws away with the flat of his blade.

Celest's feral foe works through the malign cloud, biting at the woman as she lies on the ground. Due to her position, she's unable to guard herself well and it connects, though its jaws seem weakened.

[sblock=Combat Info, OOC]
Initiatives:
Wolf 1 22
Tom 21
Wolves 4, 5 18
Wolf 6 11
Jasper 10
Twi’Tar 9
Celest 9
Wolf 2 7
Shavallah 5
Wolf 3 5
Platinus 1

Jasper takes 5 damage and gets a 7 to resist Trip.

Platinus can assign his healing now.

Shavallah can't set 3 points of essentia into the Manticore Belt, as the max by level is 1, +1 for being bound to the Totem. However, the third point can go into another soulmeld. And it's a swift action.
I just used the first attacks against the nearer wolf attacking Celest, which combined with Jasper's attack to drop the wolf.

Wolf 6 failed the will save against Tom's curse. Wolf 5 attacked Tom, but missed. Wolf 6 attacked Celest and hit her, doing 1 damage (since there is a minimum damage on natural weapons). But she doesn't need to bother with another STR/DEX check, since she's already prone.

Jasper, Twi'Tar and Celest are up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 20, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> [sblock=Combat Info, OOC]
> Shavallah can't set 3 points of essentia into the Manticore Belt, as the max by level is 1, +1 for being bound to the Totem. However, the third point can go into another soulmeld. And it's a swift action.
> I just used the first attacks against the nearer wolf attacking Celest, which combined with Jasper's attack to drop the wolf.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Oh, my bad, I got confused when double-checking the capacity, since it'd been so long since I actually looked at it before.  The other point will be in my Totem Avatar soulmeld.  Should I make a mini-statblock for you, or do you already have the relevant info statted out?[/sblock]

[sblock=Jasper]
You could 5' step to J8, then Shavallah can shift and flank with Jasper on W2.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Celest, HP 13/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*
_Active Spells: Bless_

Celest continue to swing her mace at the wolf on her. Unfortunately her prone position makes it difficult to hit the wolf. She hits but does minimal damage.

OOC:
Attack includes +1 for bless and -4 for prone.
Attack (1d20-2=13)
Damage (1d8=1)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=OCC]
Tailspinner remeber the wolf is cursed so it takes a -2 penalty on AC, attack, and about everything else.

I'm fine with what ever you say, your the DM.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 20, 2009)

OOC - Platinus will heal Jasper for 2 in round 1.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2009)

*Jasper Round 2*

Seeing a second wolf attacking Celest, Jasper waste no time moving into postion to defend his new found... inspiration. He moves as if at a dance, a step, turn, step... and nearly trips over the girl on the ground. His sword hits the dirty closer to her than the wolf attacking her.

[sblock=actions]
5'step/trip?? to J9
Attack vs. wolf 5(I think  the one attacking Celest) nat 1 [/sblock]

[sblock=Theroc]
Sorry buddy would have moved to help but Jasper only has eyes for Celest and game wise that wolf goes before you do so it might have moved. [/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 21, 2009)

Twi'Tar rushes behind the wolf threatening Shavalla (K8) draws his short sword and nearly drops it attempting to rush his attack before the animal can turn.
[sblock]
I rolled the damage and everything at once so kindly disregard as I'm sure an 8 attack roll misses wolves *L*attack roll (lt.melee with weapon finesse feat) damage and sneak attack for flanked wolf (1d20+4=8, 1d6+1=5, 1d6=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 21, 2009)

OOC @ Jager - you realize your opening up twi to 2 opportunity attacks, from the wolf hes already in melee with and the 2nd one your trying to run around, right? Its better to concentrate on keeping yourself alive, and letting those of us that aren't currently engaged help the others  Its dangerous to give wolves AoO's since every time they hit they get a free trip attempt.

OOC @ everyone - if you use a post cap (*Platinus, HP 24/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*) like tail and I do, it makes it much easier to keep track of everything during a combat. I actually just quote my last combat round then edit out the parts I don't need to make it even easier.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 22, 2009)

Jasper steps to slice at Celest’s attacker, but his swing slams his sword straight into the ground, lodging it there for the moment.

Celest swings her mace from her current spot, lying on the ground, but the wolf jukes away.

Twi’Tar tries to avoid the snapping jaws of his foe as he tries to get around to help Shavallah, but the wolf bites into his leg as he goes. The hadozee remains standing and avoids the snapping jaws of the second wolf as he circles it. However, his hasty motion throws off his stab, as his short sword goes straight past the wolf.

Twi’Tar’s previous foe steps forward, teaming up with the wolf on Celest’s opposite side and biting at her, while the wolf Shavallah is facing bites at the duskling. Shavallah’s attacker rips into her side and tries to yank her to the ground, but she keeps her footing. Celest feels a sharp pain in the back of her shoulder as she realizes another wolf got behind her.

[sblock=Combat Info, OOC]
Initiatives:
Wolf 1 22
Tom 21
Wolves 4, 5 18 (4 dead, 5 has 9 damage)
Wolf 6 11
Jasper 10
Twi’Tar 9
Celest 9
Wolf 2 7
Shavallah 5
Wolf 3 5
Platinus 1

Hexblade’s curse actually does nothing to AC. It affects attacks, damage, skills and ability checks, but not AC.

Twi’Tar gets hit by Wolf 3’s AoO, taking 2 damage. He made the DEX check to stay standing.

Shavallah is bitten for 4 damage and Celest is bitten for another 3 damage.

It is now Shavallah and Platinus’ turns.

[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 22, 2009)

Shavallah snarled angrily, the Gray Render Avatar about her appearing after the bite as she repelled the creature, standing her ground as she was struck.  Her spear at the ready, she thrust viciously

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Thrust at W2 1d20+7=11, 1d8+4=10 (Add two attack for flanking bonus, I just realized I forgot)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 35 AC: 18 FF: 15 Touch: 13 Fort:7 Ref:6 Will:1
Essentia Allotment - Manticore Belt: 2, Totem Avatar: 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Platinus, HP 24/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

The dragon moves south (H,7) bringing the plank of steel over and down through the Wolves neck (W3) that had just bitten both the monkey and the little girl. A red mist bursts from the beast with its dying breath which flows over and into Celeste Crusader Strike healing=5. Nobody can figure out where the power cords of electric sound are coming from , but the words that Platinus sing seem to come with a certain type of strength, "...Now the time is here, for iron man to spread fear..." He swivels his helmeted head towards the next closest wolf (W2) and a bright glow wells up in his throat as his jaws open wide. A blast of white fire fills the spaces between him and the beast engulfing it fire=3. Twi'Twar feels the wound to his leg start knitting itself together as well when the dragon fells his 2nd wolf. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326930/Crusader's Strike=15, dmg=20

[sblock=OOC]Heal the monkey for 2. I rolled a 1d6=5 for the Vanguard Strike manuever is granted now. Breath Cooldown=3[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 22, 2009)

Tom looks at the wolf with his sick smile and then raises his blade up and brings it down on the wolf's body. As he brings the blade down he quietly mutters to himself "Hark, Hark, The Dogs Do Bark!"

[sblock=Actions]
Tom attacks a wolf (W5)
1d20+7=16, 1d8+4=11[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 22, 2009)

OOC @ vertexx yeah I know I figured calculated risk it was worth it to try to give Shavalla and I both flank bonuses and attempt the extra sneak attack damage, in game Twi'Tar is intelleigent but not real great at thinking consequences through


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 22, 2009)

Shavallah stabs at the wolf, working in tandem with Twi’Tar, but the wolf crouches down, avoiding the thrust.

Platinus steps over and chops through Celest’s flanker, somehow causing healing energies to close Celest and Twi’Tar’s wounds.
_((OOC: Using the Breath Weapon is a standard action, as far as I can tell. And as far as I know, there was never any errata or FAQ answers clarifying, as RotD doesn’t say. But since it is based on the dragon breath weapon, I’m going to say standard action. I can still use it for your next round action, if you want. Assuming the wolves stick around that long…))_

Tom takes another swing, smacking the wolf in the side of its skull with his blade, killing it.

The last two wolves seem to realize that this is pointless, with most of their pack dead. The one nearest Celest snaps at her, but it’s jaws halt well short as it turns to run.

[sblock=Combat Info, OOC]
Initiatives:
Wolf 1 22
Tom 21
Wolves 4, 5 18
Wolf 6 11
Jasper 10
Twi’Tar 9
Celest 9
Wolf 2 7
Shavallah 5
Wolf 3 5
Platinus 1

Jasper and Celest both get Attacks of Opportunity as Wolf 6 tries to run.

It is then Jasper, Celest and Twi’Tar’s turns.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Seeing the wolf cringe and tuck it's tail between it's legs he waves his hand as if shooing it away. "Off now find an easier supper, perhaps a rabbit or groundhog." he says before turning to Celest.

Bowing low Jasper offers his hand to the women sitting in the dirt. "My Lady."


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 23, 2009)

Twi'Tar takes a last swing at the wolf between Shavalla and himself
"Bad dog!, Bad, bad dog! Trying to hurt all these nice people who never did anything to you"
[sblock]attack on wolf and damage if applicable (1d20+4=18, 1d6+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 23, 2009)

"Hmm. They must be starving for some reason, to risk attacking a well armed group like us. Some dark force may have moved into these woods recently if even the wolves can no longer find food." Platinus takes a long, hard look around at the woods now that the snarling and snapping has subsided. After a few moments he sheathes his sword and then takes a look at the wolf bodies to see if they are just skin and bones or diseased in some way. If not seem disease free, the dragon then picks up the healthiest looking one and slings that over his shoulder instead. "Well we have dinner for this evening if nothing else."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Celest, HP 10/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*
_Active Spells: Bless_

Celest tries to swing at the fleeing wolf but fails to connect. Then she accepts Jasper's offer of a hand up. "Thank you kind sir!" Once up she dusts herself off. "Is everyone alright?"

OOC:
Attack includes +1 for bless and -4 for prone.
Attack & Damage (1d20-2=10, 1d8=5)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 23, 2009)

*End Wolf Fight*

While Jasper holds off and Celest swings and misses, the wolf gets away. Twi'Tar manages to stab deep into the last remaining wolf's back as it dodges away from Shavallah, severing its spine. It drops to the ground immediately.
_((You forgot Sneak Attack, since you were flanking with Shavallah. It was enough to drop the wolf.))_

The only living wolf from the pack quickly disappears into the brush.

Platinus examines the wolves and figures they were pretty underfed. Each one is rather thin, with some ribs showing (and not from the violence just enacted on them). They don't seem to have any disease...


----------



## Theroc (Nov 23, 2009)

Shavallah grinned as the wolf went down, also noting the half-starved appearance of the wolves.  However, the woman did not think much on the underlying cause.

"No good game here, wolf starved..."  She agreed, before looking at Celest as she got up.  "Fragile flower stay close to Shavallah next time, Shavallah keep wolves at bay..."  She really needed to get more familiar with common, or teach them her native tongue.  Shavallah put her clean spear back on her back, examining looking about to determine how the group wished to proceed.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 23, 2009)

"Great, they ruined my coat, what an annoyance. I liked that coat it had a nice feel and wasnt too long it was just right..." Tom mutters to himself as he cleans his blade and dusts himself off. Tom then goes back to listening to what everyone is talking about and tunes in to whats on the menu for to night. "Woah, woah, woah... We are going to be eating wolf? I'm not totally opossed to the idea but I'd probably perfer the rations I brought with me, thanks." Tom says looking at the dragon carrying the wolf.

[sblock=OCC]
What time of day would it be? afternoon or evening?
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 27, 2009)

Platinus pats the dead wolf over his shoulder, "Don't worry you can make new one after dinner tonight." He looks around at the various bites and scratches of the group, and then to the little girl. "You think you can mend the deeper of those wounds with magic child?" 

After wound binding and spell casting the dragon moves back to the front of the group. "Lets get this movable feast back under way shall we?" He softly chuckles to himself which sounds like hes gargling broken glass to the rest of the party.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 27, 2009)

Shavallah nodded quietly, moving to sling a wolf over her own shoulder to carry a ways.  If they were attacked again, she'd simply drop the wolf to unencumber herself and fight freely.

"Shavallah no healer.  Shavallah hunter."  Came a simple assertion as she looked at Celest's wounds.  "Flower can heal?"  She inquired, hopeful.  It would be unfortunate if the girl bled out and needed carried.  The Bard would likely become insufferable at her loss...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 30, 2009)

You get moving again, Platinus carrying the wolf corpse. No other creatures bother you for the rest of the day and you set up a camp in the woods.

The wolf is summarily skinned and cooked over a small fire. The meat is rather tough, and there's not much to it, but it's probably better tasting than trail rations.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to need a watch order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 30, 2009)

Once the meat is gone, Platinus stands back up. "You lot get some sleep, I'll take the first watch. We can take 2-man watches for each of the three shifts so who will stand with me? There should be a caster in the first and last so you can get a full rest without a break in the middle. That's just my military background talking though." The dragon's neck cracks many more times than a regular humanoid as he stretches to his full seven and a half foot height and sticks the tip of his blade in the ground to lean on.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 30, 2009)

OOC: Shavallah also carried a wolf carcass.  No sense wasting food, however poor.

Shavallah looked to the large dragonman, and nodded.  "Shavallah watch pretty flower, make sure no one trample..."  She gestured, indicating Celest.  She looked alertly, ready to take whatever watch the other girl would choose.  

[sblock=OOC]
Shavallah is one of the most hard to take out members of the group, boasting higher HP and AC than many of the others, so I figured she'd be a suitable protector for Celest, who seems to be rather tasty.  In anycase, Shavallah should take a watch with someone besides Platinus, since both are fairly competent 'tanks'[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2009)

Jasper opens his mouth to speak but Shavllah speaks up first. Frowning at her mentioning watching with Celest before he could, he sits back and waits for the others to decide. He has never spent anytime outdoors and all this noise and darkness is unsettling.


----------



## jager0727 (Dec 1, 2009)

Twi'Tar sits back and sighs contentedly after the meal. 
"I can take any watch. I'm used to weird hours, and sometimes no sleep at all if there was a storm. Well at least I was when I sailed, it's been awhile, but as long as sleep some I should be fine."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC -  We have a bard, cleric, rogue/beguiler, hexblade, totemist, crusader/ranger. Its looking like Platinus should be on middle watch so that all the casters get an end watch and a full block of sleep since the cleric has a non caster gaurdian already: 1 - cleric & totemist, 2 - crusader/ranger & Hexblade, 3 - Bard & rogue/beguiler. any objections?

Doing some math in the dirt, Platinus sighs inwardly at his miscalculation and re-explains the nightwatch plan to the group. Then he pulls his blade back out of the rich forest soil and settles in next to the fire in full armor.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom has been quiet, enjoying listening to the others conversations. When it comes down to setting a watch he stands up from the seat he had near the fire. "That sounds like a plan, I think that watch would work fine. just remeber everyone sleep with one eye open." Tom says to everyone and then walks away to go to get some shut eye, as he goes he hums a tune to himself and makes motions as if he is conducting.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 2, 2009)

Giving a big exsaggerated[sp?] yawn Jasper bids everyone a good night, before grumply going to his bedroll and flopping down to get some sleep.

His dreams are full of soft skin and the smell of flowers, until a grey wall blocks him off keeping him from those things. He wakes rolls over, it is the second watch and Shavallah and Celest are in their blankets. Curiously Shavallah moved her bedroll so it would block Jasper's view of Celest, she sleeps there like a great grey wall.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 2, 2009)

Shavallah did her best to remain alert, Manticore's tail twitching as she remained ready to fling quills or spines at anything attempting to move unobtrusively towards the group, keeping one eye on Celest, to ensure she missed nothing that might hurt the cleric.  If the watch was uneventful, she'd bed down between Celest and Jasper, with no ulterior motive this time, simply seeing an available sleeping place.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 2, 2009)

The night passes without incident, though Shavallah nearly turns an inquisitive and noisy raccoon into a porcupine...

Morning eventually dawns through the trees, the light dissipating among the branches to awaken your group. Celest prays while Jasper and Twi’Tar focus to make sure their magic is at full potential. You have a light breakfast of part of the wolf meat from last night (which did not get better with age) and a little bit of your trail rations.

Shavallah and Platinus again take the lead and everyone falls into line along the overgrown trail. The day is calm, with a light breeze coming from the northwest. The wind is refreshing as you walk, keeping you alert. Thankfully, there are no signs of more creatures to bother you, though several birds fly away at your group’s approach.

A little while after noon, Shavallah catches a slight scent of smoke carried on the wind. Not long after, everyone is able to smell it. The fumes of burnt wood are faint, but they are coming from the direction to which you travel…


----------



## jager0727 (Dec 3, 2009)

Twi'Tar moves eagerly along the path constantly looking around as if distracted by even the simplest things all morning.
Upon noticing the scent of smoke on the air he stops abruptly, "Umm, hang on, do you guys think I should sneak ahead and see where that's coming from. I'll be real quiet, I promise, and I know how to find real good spots to stay out of sight. Yeah that's a good idea, Wait here" 
Upon reassuring himself thus he rushes toward the forests edge and begins carefully moving toward the direction of the smoke alternately moving along the ground and in the trees depending on which is convenient

[sblock] Dragonwriter would you mind rolling a hide check (+6) and a move silently (+7) for me, if you need a climb check for the tree movement its at +5, invisible castle seems to be down ATM[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 3, 2009)

When Tom picks up the scent of smoke he shudders having a small flash of his time in hell. Tom then shakes his head to get his mind back on track. "That's never good, because in my experience fire is the devils only friend." Tom mutters to himself looking to see the others reaction to the smell.

When Twi'Tar starts talking about going out to scout, Tom is barely listening trying to keep himself focused on his surroundings. "Sounds good, we'll stay here and wait for you unless anybody else wants to go with him." He says absent mindedly.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 4, 2009)

Upon waking Jasper goes through a few minor sclaes to both tune his instrument and focus the magic in him. He puts away his lute and helps with breakfast serving Shavallah, and then Celest. He then starts asking questions of both women mostly about their past which it seems only Shavallah can answer.

During the walk he takes his place in the middle but today he is quiet and leaves the lute on his back (although twice it looked like he was about to take it off and play). When asked he says it would be better for everyone if he stayed alert, and he was sorry he could not finish what he started playing the other day.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Go ahead and take a look Twi. Hurry back safely." With the monkeyman  racing forward, Platinus turns his attention once more to the surrounding forest. It was so different from the forests at the base of his people's lands. The dragon seems to revel in the details of the woods as he studies the soil and different types of trees and other growth.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 7, 2009)

Tom takes this opprotunity to take Jasper of to the side, albeit with the resistance that he puts up to stay near Celest. "Jasper I will only be minute, I think now is the best opprotunity to discuss the count. I don't like it there are to many questions for it to be as simple as going to check on a wagon. What do you think?" Tom says to him in a hushed tone because he didn't want everyone getting in on something that needs to be kept on the down low.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

Listening to the words of the old major and noticing the intense look in his eye, Jasper comes out of his daydreaming to study the situation before him. On the one hand they could all be just a small part of the people asked to come to dinner last night. If Jasper were to find a group to locate something valuable he would send out more than enough invitations incase more than half were ignored. 

Then it is the "cart" itself and the value their empolyer placed in it. This many people could mean something so valuable that they need to succeed and perhaps time was important. No he need more time to think, and without distraction.

To Tom he says, "You maybe right, but I don't want to jump to any conculsions. Perhaps after we inspect the wagon or if you can give me a moment to think I may be able to remember something more useful." And with that he takes his lute of his back and starts to strum it quietly, the look on his face says he is deep in thought.

[sblock=ooc] How about a Bardic Knowledge check on Connor Ferrinzo. (1d20+7) [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 8, 2009)

Twi’Tar hurries off, following the scent of smoke… The hadozee follows it through the trees, but it keeps leading him about parallel (minus some drifting) to the badly-kept roadway. He manages to keep out of sight very well, but makes some noise as he goes…

How far ahead will Twi’Tar go? Or does he try to go straight to the source? The smoke currently is pretty faint, and the wind is lightly blowing it down from the north-west.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jasper thinks for a little bit on Connor Ferrinzo… What he heard in the city wasn’t too much help. Ferrinzo’s got a good reputation as an honest merchant, dealing in several different commodities, from agricultural to art. He seems to dabble in all the markets. While it doesn’t make him much money, due to supply and demand, he does manage to turn a reasonable profit, accounting for his nice manor, servants and surroundings.

[sblock=OOC]
Twi’Tar gets a Hide result of 25 and MS of 11. Jasper’s Bardic Knowledge check result was 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Dec 8, 2009)

Twi'Tar moves carefully through the woods but the distraction of the smoky assault on his sensitive nostrils distracts him from his normally inaudible glide 

OOC: Twi'Tar continues to move forward until he finds a source or encounters an obvious indication of it or the wagon's fate


----------



## Theroc (Dec 8, 2009)

Shavallah attempted to convey her story to Jasper as he inquired, but her common wasn't sufficient to clearly explain things.  The best she managed was to convey that she had been left to herself for a long time.  As Twi'Tar moved ahead to scout, Shavallah moved to tail him by a few yards, ensuring he was not followed by more wolves.

[sblock=Checks]
IC is down again, mind rolling them, DW?[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 9, 2009)

Shavallah goes with the over-excitable monkey-man, probably a wise decision. 

[sblock=Twi'Tar and Shavallah]
The scent of smoke drifts night-constantly to the north-west...

After following the smell of smoke for nearly half an hour...
[sblock=Only read if you two don't stop]
the two find what is undoubtely the source... A few wooden buildings are built in a small ring, with wooden spikes embedded around the perimeter to deter creatures. The buildings are scorched and one has a caved-in roof, from which smoke leaks. Several horses lie dead, as well as numerous humanoids... 

A yellow cat's eye is painted on the wall of the most-intact building.

Both of them hear a pitiful groan coming from somewhere in the small scene of carnage.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Shavallah will continue tailing Twi'Tar as far as he goes.[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Dec 13, 2009)

[sblock]Twi'tar tries to circle around the clearing, staying out of sight, to find the source of the groaning[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 15, 2009)

[sblock=Twi’Tar and Shavallah]After circling the area, Twi’Tar and Shavallah determine that the groaning is definitely coming from the inside of the camp. It seems to be a little louder along the south side of the camp…[/sblock]

Back with the rest of the group, Twi’Tar and Shavallah have been gone for about half an hour…

Celest hears movement in the forest around the group, and sees a branch bending… Something is coming… And it is probably pretty big.

[sblock=OOC]
Platinus got a 10 and 12 for Listen and Spot. Tom got 16 and 1 for Listen and Spot. Jasper got 16 and 4 for Listen and Spot. Celest got 27 (nat 20!) and 26 for Listen and Spot.

Celest has 1 partial action (standard or move). Everyone except Twi’Tar and Shavallah, roll Initiative!
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Celest, HP 16/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*
_Active Spells: Bless_


Hearing and seeing signs of something large approaching, Celest thinks quickly on her feet. She makes the divine motions and speaks the divine words of her spell to protect herself and her companions; filling them with courage. "Something large approaches!" The young maiden points in direction that she perceives the something is approaching.

OOC: Initiative (1d20=7)
Casting _Bless_:
Area: The caster and all allies within a 50-ft. burst, centered on the caster
Duration: 2 minutes or 20 rounds
Effect: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 16, 2009)

Tom turns after talking to Jasper and the sun shines of off platinus's armor directly into his eyes distracting him from his surroundings. Tom turns away from the bright light and sheilds his eyes. Tom only regains his composure when Celest warns them.

[sblock]
Initiative: 1d20+1=9
do we already have our weapons out or is that on our turn?
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Platinus, HP 24/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

The dragon turns when told something comes and unhitches his sword from its bed on his back. "Running back through the mid morning light there's a burning in my heart. Let it come." White smoke starts to rise from his nostrils as he stands ready.

Initiative=20
[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]1d6=1, 1d6=4 gives me charging minotaur and stone bones to start out.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 17, 2009)

*Jasper HP 21/21 AC18/T13/FF15, Saves F1/R6/W3*

Jasper walks along lute in hand, concentration on his face, as he continues to think of all the news and rumors he had heard of concerning their benefactor. As the others stop to Celest's commet Jasper walks a few paces on till he notices noone around him. He looks back at the group, "What was that you were saying?" he asks.

Init:  5


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 20, 2009)

Just as Celest finishes her spell, a giant white-and-orange striped cat leaps out of the trees, rushing at Platinus! It claws and bites savagely at the Dragonborn, slicing through his armor with both forepaws and one rear paw as it leaps upon him! It tries to drag him to the ground and chew on him more, but the Dragonborn manages to pull away from the beast and avoid the ground.

[sblock=OOC and Combat Status]
Initiative:
Tiger 22
Platinus 20 (21 damage)
Tom 9
Celest 7
Jasper 5

Tiger charged Platinus, got a 27 total on both claw attacks and a 24 on one rake. Platinus takes 21 damage from the three attacks. 

And now it’s your turns. Since IC is down, I will handle all the rolls.

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Celest, HP 16/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*
_Active Spells: Bless_


Celest moves to place Platinus between her in the beast (G-8), then she casts a healing spell on dragonborn.

OOC:
Casting _Cure Light Wounds_: 1d8+5 (+2 level, +1 domain, +2 feat)


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2009)

Waking from his walking day dream Jasper isn't to slow to react since he has his lute in hand. He starts to yell at the Tiger to get it's attention and to incourage his allies, he plays a song he knows.

*HEY!!*
*HEY!!*
*HEY!!*



[sblock=actions]
5' step straight towards tiger
standard action: Inspire courage [/sblock]

[sblock=Tiger Song]

MySpace Player
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Platinus, HP 3 (9-18)/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

Platinus roars from the assault, then swings his sword around before. 

Stone Bones - 1d20+8;3d6+10 (the tiger has -2 to AC from charge)
[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]1d6=1, 1d6=4 gives me charging minotaur and stone bones to start out.[/sblock]
OOC - If he hits he heals the 2 and gains DR/5 TENT, and then takes his 5ft step around one side to help others get flanking position.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 22, 2009)

*Tom /Round 1 /Hp 33*

Tom sees the tiger and he becomes focused on his target as he stares angrily at the larges cat. "A cat came fiddling out of a barn, with a pair of bagpipes under his..." Tom says to himself as his eyes glow a dark purple for a moment. Tom then moves to defend Celest, readying himself for the attack of the tiger.

[sblock=Actions]
- Curse the Tiger
- 5-foot step to the right of Celest
- Ready an action to attack tiger 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 31, 2009)

*Tiger Fight, End Round 1 and Begin Round 2*

Platinus brings his blade down and chops deep into the tiger! As he does so, everyone notices his scales take on a rocky hue as he sidesteps around the beast.

Tom’s eyes flash and the tiger grows sluggish…

Celest rushes to help him and brings some healing energy to help the dragonborn warrior.

Jasper’s song only seems to annoy the beast as its ears flatten further against its head and it snarls. But his allies all feel a little stronger and braver…

The beast shifts away from Platinus and goes after Jasper, clawing and biting at the young bard! The young man is quick and dodges a claw and bite, but in so doing he walks right into a swinging paw and gets pulled to the ground by the mighty beast!

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Initiative:
Tiger 22 (14 damage, grappling Jasper, Cursed)
Platinus 20 (11 damage, DR 5/AD)
Tom 9
Celest 7
Jasper 5 (5 damage, grappling tiger)

Platinus got a 25 to hit and 14 damage. He gains his DR and heals 2 HP, then a further 8 HP from Celest’s CLW. Rolls.
Tiger also failed its Will save against Tom’s Curse.
I had to shift your movements around a little bit, due to INIT order, but no one got AoO'd.

Tiger 5-ft. stepped to attack Jasper, trying to shut up his annoying noise. It hit with one claw for 5 damage and a Grapple check. Rolls. Jasper got a 15 to resist and failed. He’s now grappling a tiger.

Now all of you are up. Good luck, and IC is up as I make this post… Hopefully it’ll stay that way.

And everyone is able to access my maps, right? Also, Tom, could you please list the save DC of your curse when you use it?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pinned by the great cat Jasper gasp for breathe as he draws his dagger. But with his lute in his right hand and the weigh of the cat on both shoulders his slash is a febble attempt at best.

[sblock=ooc] 
Move action= draw dagger
Standard action= attack  7 = misses [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Platinus, HP 15/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

Platinus tacatically steps back in with a huge  lateral swing that fillets the back of the tiger well into its spine. Life flows up the giant blade, further closing the dragons many wounds.

  Leading the Attack- 1d20+9=24, 3d6+11=26 (the tiger has no Dex to AC from being in a grapple). Everyone else gets +4 to hit the tiger if its still alive.
[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]3/5 charging minotaur.[/sblock]
OOC - Platinus heals himself for 2 after stepping into (I,6). For grapple the tiger still has to enter Jasper's space, or pull jasper into his.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 12, 2010)

[sblock=Twi'Tar and Shavallah]
The groaning is definitely coming from the south-most edge of the area. Shavallah steps on a branch, making a cracking sound. The groan suddenly changes… You hear a low voice, pitifully calling out, *“Is… someone… there? Help… me…”*

You see a slight movement near one of the buildings on the southern side of the ring…
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 12, 2010)

[sblock=DT and Twi'Tar]
Shavallah blinked as she made the misstep, silently cursing herself as she readied her spear and looked to her current 'partner', seeing how he felt about the turn of events, before shadowing his movements once more.[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Jan 14, 2010)

Twi'Tar freezes in place and motions for Shavalla to do the same. He slowly pulls a small strip of fleece from a pouch and begins to quietly mutter under his breath while gesturing with his other hand.
A figure appears near a break in the circle approximately a 15 yards away from their own position slowly and silently moving toward the direction of the groaning. 
[sblock]casts _silent image_ of his former shipmate Corporell Clegg, if the figure begins to approach Twi'Tar's estimate of about 70 feet it halts and looks around as though suspicious[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tom Round 2 Hp 33*

Tom, seeing that the large cat is distracted by jasper and Platinus he decides to move to flank. Tom rushes around the tiger so he can face it's back. "She could sing nothing but fiddle dee dee..." Tom whispers to himself as he brings the sword down, bolstered by the music, on the tigers back leg hoping for blood shed. Tom's strike lands true and cuts into the tigers leg coating his balde in blood and widening Tom's manical smile.

[sblock=Actions]
- move to K5
- Attack & Damage:1d20+8=23, 1d8+5=11
sry about the curse next time I will remeber
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 14, 2010)

As Twi’Tar’s illusionary figure walks into the circle, the voice gets a little louder. It sounds male, and desperate. *”Help… me…”* A chunk of wood from the building, barely held on by a bad nail, falls and you hear a thump and sharp exhalation, followed by another groan.

============================

As Tom and Platinus both strike, the tiger falls to the ground, bloody and dead. Of course, it falling to the ground means that a several-hundred-pounds-of-dead-weight jungle cat flops on top of Jasper, pinning him beneath the giant, furry corpse.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom quickly moves to push the cat off of Jasper with the help of Platinus they are get the tiger off of Jasper. Tom just stood over the tiger and looked at him. "The mouse has married the bumblebee, pipe cat; dance, mouse, we'll have a wedding at our good house." Tom mutters to himself as he wipes his blade clean with a cloth. After a small while he realizes something "Where is Twi'Tar and Shavallah?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2010)

_"Ugmph! Someone get this thing off me it's crushing my lute!" _comes the muffled cry from under the furry cat.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 15, 2010)

Platinus turns his gaze back to the forest in case there are more. He casts an eye to the cleric and then to the still seeping wound under his arm. "Would you be so kind lass?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 28, 2010)

Between Platinus and Tom helping Jasper move the tiger’s corpse, the bard is freed from the fur-covered burden.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry all. For those of you that didn’t see the announcement, my computer went nuts and is still in its death throes. I’ve gotten hold of a new one, so I’m back to updating, though. And hopefully stuff like that won’t happen in the future…

Anyways, Jasper is free now, and Twi’Tar and Shavallah still have no real idea what is making the noise in the camp, though it certainly sounds like a voice, speaking Common.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Crawling out from under the tiger Jasper hurriedly sits crosslegged in the dirt and starts inspecting his lute. "Whew! Thanks that was one big kitty." he says not looking up from his instrument. He seems obvious to his wounds as he moves his fingers over the wood of the instrument.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Celest, HP 16/16, AC 14/T10/F14, Saves: F3/R0/W8*

Celest moves next to Platinus and then she casts a healing spell on him.

OOC:
Casting _Cure Light Wounds_: 1d8+5 (+2 level, +1 domain, +2 feat) and dropping _Deathwatch_


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 29, 2010)

"Indeed it was, we seem to be getting all the breaks today aren't we?" Tom says as he moves over to the large cat's mouth and begins fidling with one of the large canines. He works at the tooth a little with his sword then is finally able to pull it out. "A little trophy to rember this bugger by, does anybody want the other one." Tom says as he holds the large tooth by his finger tips to inspect it, "oh, and if anyobdy wants the other one than could you please talk to me about where in all of the hells are Shavallah and Twi'tar, I thought they were supposed to be back."


[sblock]
do I need to make a check to that or is it all cool to just grab the tooth?
[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wary of ambush in such a conspicuous, open setting with only one ally for support, Twi'Tar continues to concentrate on his illusory figure and watch for anything suspicious
[sblock]wasn't sure if you guys were waiting for an action since he really isn't going to make one yet[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Shavallah won't do a bloody thing until Twi'Twar does since she came to guard him... so, we'll be... standing around idly with our senses alert until something happens, I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom yanks a decent-sized tooth from the tiger's mouth as a trophy.

[sblock=OOC]
Pulling a tooth-trophy is no problem. If you wanted to skin it, I'd ask for a Survival check.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Twi'Tar and Shavallah]
You hear more groaning and there seems to be a sound like, "why won't you... help me? Bast..." and the voice drops off into a gurgle. You spot a hand reach up from around the corner of the building, but it falls limp as you hear the gurgling noise.

_OOC: Wow... you folks are paranoid... I guess you've had some DMs seriously mess with you in the past..._ 
[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 3, 2010)

Twi'Tar draws and readies his shortbow and cautiously begins to move toward the voice as he breaks his concentration and the illusory form disappears. He keeps vigilant watch for any sign of trouble, and readies himself to react if necessary
[sblock]ready action fire an arrow at anything making an overtly hostile advance.
attack roll with shortbow if necessary (1d20+4=18) You're right with most of the DM's I know anytime there's a circle of anything that has recently been destroyed (especially still on fire) there's probably something still around and if someone's lying alive on the ground they're usually bait *L*what can I say my friends are kind of sadistic like that[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 11, 2010)

For the group on the trail, you realize that the smell of fresh meat might attract more predators…

=========================

As Twi’Tar walks into the camp area, he rounds the building from which the sounds were coming. Among the destruction, he sees a man lying still, blood yet seeping from his wounds. It bubbles on his lips and his chest rises and falls very slightly. He seems still alive, but only barely hanging onto a thin strand of life.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry this was so long in coming... I've been seriously distracted with other things and running around in south CA... Blech.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 11, 2010)

Shavallah attempted to silently follow he companion, spear readied as she continues to follow Twi'Tar.

[sblock=OOC]
In my Enworld experience, walking into an open area when separated from your main party... is a bad idea.  Usually it involves "RUN AWAY!  RUN AWAY!"  But maybe that's just because i kept seeing the phrase "NEVER SPLIT THE GROUP!  NEVER SPLIT THE GROUP!"  Oh, and most encounters I've seen on enworld almost always nearly kill half the party to begin with, which makes me paranoid.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 11, 2010)

"Wat in the nine hells is taking those two so bloody long," Tom says as he stands impatiently on the path beside the fallen tiger "I mean if they aren't coming back then we might want to move this damned thin out of the way of the path, after that we can go and look for them because something must have happened." Tom moves over to the tiger and gives a little glance over at Platinus to see if he is willing to help because there is no way Tom is moving that damned thing by himself.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 12, 2010)

Platinus shrugs and snaps the plank-length blade into its harness on his back. The massive dragon grabs a  leg of the magnificent orange, black and white striped beast easily dragging it off the roadway by himself. Once it is cleared of the path, the crusader redraws his blade and hacks off one of the front limbs just above the well muscled shoulder for the next evening's meal. He looks at the others and nods in the direction their scouts went earlier. "Lets go see what's keeping them shall we? They're probably in some kind of trouble."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 12, 2010)

Jasper is left dumb founded as he was readying himslef to push the tiger off to the side but the Platinus moves the entire thing without a thought. Then Platinus taking off the tiger's leg makes Jasper look at the tooth in his hand in comparison, it makes his trophy kind of small. "Yes, that does seem to be the best course of action at this point." Tom says in a civil manner while hiding his jealousy of the massive warrior, but he understands that he can talk circles around his massive head and maybe has had more feild experience than him too. After a while he forgets about that and becomes happy that he is pointed towards the enemy rather than him.


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seeing the helpless man, Twi'Tar hurries toward him and begins to clear some of the rubble away.
"Oh...oh... Does that hurt?....sorry....*urr*...I hope you'll be okay....*pant*.....Cause if you aren't......you can't tell us....what happened.....and then....I'd always wonder.....I'd be like....._'hey....remember that time.....with that guy.....*grunt*.......in the woods.......wonder what.....caused....all that'_........and I don't...even know any first aid......it's be nice if....you....*pant*.....were okay.....also....for you know...your sake.....cause I bet.....not being okay....could...*whew*.....ruin a.....perfectly good day."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2010)

[sblock=FYI] FM my character's name is Jaspper and yours is Major Tom.  [/sblock]

Jasper still dumbfounded by the sudden attack looks down at his dirty and torn clothes. "I guess we better go find them the sooner done the sooner I can take a bath," he says.

Jasper then waits for Platinus and his "leg o' cat" to take the lead.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 12, 2010)

[sblock]







HolyMan said:


> [sblock=FYI] FM my character's name is Jaspper and yours is Major Tom.  [/sblock]




I wrote that after playing Jasper "Quicksilver" Mortello on a 20 modern game, so many names to remember

Thanks HM
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 19, 2010)

Platinus begins moving down the trail again once everyone is up, drawing his blade again and resting it over one giant plauldron while their dinner swings wetly over the other. The leg's stripes swings in opposite 2/4 time from the dragon's tail blade, passing across the shining armor creates an almost hypnotic pattern.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 19, 2010)

Tom, Jasper, Celest and Platinus start walking…

===================

Twi’Tar manages to get some of the debris off the man. He coughs once, blood spattering his lips. But now that you get a better look at him, without so much stuff on him, you realize that he fit’s the description of Ferrinzo’s teamster. And several feet away, under a smoldering pile of junk, you see an arm with three long spikes extending from along its back… Skarn spikes coated in blood.

[sblock=OOC]
Twi'Tar, If you want to stabilize this guy, you can roll an untrained Heal check. Or force-feed him a healing potion, if you have one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 20, 2010)

Seeing the man's wounds and recognizing the description, somewhat, Shavallah stalked over to the man before drawing a small potion from her pack, seizing the back of the man's head and forcing the potion down his throat, like a mother would force an unruly child.

"Drink. Heal. Talk."  Shavallah murmured, before recovering her spear and looking about, ready to fight anything that approaches.

[sblock=OOC]
Shavallah forced one of her 3 Cure Light Wounds potions down the man's throat.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2010)

Jasper slings his lute over his shouldr and draws his sword. "After wolves and that giant cat, I want to be ready," he says to the group.

Jasper walks alertly watching both sides of the road, his eyes and ears open.

[sblock=OOC] Is that enough fluff to say taking 10 on next Listen/Spot checks I need to make? [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 22, 2010)

The forested road is, mercifully, free of any other beasts leaping out to try munching on the four travelers. Or so it seems…

====================

Shavallah pours the healing drink down the bloody man’s throat. He coughs and sputters as it closes the worst of his wounds and he slowly opens his eyes back up. A hoarse scream blasts out of his mouth as he sees the furry purple face of Shavallah and the hadozee over him. He scrambles backwards, wincing as his wounds open slightly again, oozing a trickle of blood. The poor man pants as he realizes you aren’t chasing him, aren’t threatening him, and the seriousness of his remaining wounds. After a few seconds of stunned silence from him, interrupted only by his heavy breathing, he finally manages, *“Wha-? Who-? What are you? What do you want? You come back to finish me off?”*

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, HM, but taking 10 on Listen and Spot won’t work if I call for an opposed roll. And for the group on the road, sorry about the boredom, but I don’t think y’all could take another big critter popping out right now… But I’ll try to accelerate your walk a bit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 23, 2010)

"Quiet!"  Shavallah hisses, barbed tail coming into view as the man scrambled away.  "Shavallah save cowardly man.  Cowardly man help Shavallah help Con-nor.... Furri...Ferniz... Fe..." Shavallah growled in frustration as she attempted to speak her employer's name in the common tongue, her spear quivering in her frustration.


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 23, 2010)

"Ferrinzo" Twi'Tar interjects, 
The Hadozee shifts from foot to foot and grins, completely oblivious to the man's fear and his own deep concern only moments before.
"OOH!, You! AreTheseYourWagons?DoYouWorkForHim?WhatHappened?DidWeFinishTheJob?WeShouldTellEveryoneElse." 
Cocking his head and momentarily pausing "Well?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 26, 2010)

The poor man has trouble focusing on the words spraying out of Twi’Tar’s mouth. Apparently, nearly dying disrupts one’s concentration. He manages to catch Ferrinzo’s name between Shavallah and Twi’Tar’s tirade and brightens a bit. *“Master Ferrinzo sent you? Thank the gods. Say what you will about merchants, he’s one that takes care of his employees. But poor Velchek… Anyway, thanks for saving my life. I don’t really want to focus on what would have happened had you not shown up just now.”* 

He pauses as his mind manages to sort out most of what the over-excited hadozee said. *“Wait, slow down. Lemme answer a little slower, alright? About three days ago, that Skarn and I got here with the wagon. A few hunters came in, we traded and all, getting the furs Ferrinzo wanted to send upriver. Then two nights back, a group of men come running out of the wood, like a pack of demons was after them. Screaming about some giant monster with a look of panic across all of their faces. They claimed whatever it was got scared by fire, so we set a big bonfire in the center of this camp. It was all a trick. They kept telling us all about the freakish thing, lying the whole time. Ran, one of the hunters, called them on it and walked out of the camp. Soon after we heard a fight and screaming. Nobody questioned after that. Then early this morning, before dawn, those men drew blades, tried to steal everything here and burn it all down. Velchek died trying to protect me and they gave me some nasty wounds, and would’ve been the death of me if not for you two. If you want to catch them, they went north-east from here. But you’ll likely have to run through the jungle to catch them. And there was a bunch of them. You’ll probably need more help. Good luck. I’ll just hide and wait here for you to get back, then we go back to the city together, alright? Unless you just want to go back to Veiras now, in which case, I’ll be happy to go.”*

[sblock=OOC]
Finally, our first full song reference. 
Link to YouTube for Creedence Clearwater Revival’s “Run Through the Jungle.”
Enjoy. 

[link]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbI0cMyyw_M&feature=PlayList&p=9FF675923D65F0F1&index=0[link]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Great DW  but I found this very kool too:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNLu2gY2-uU"]CCR Apocolyptic [/ame]

[/sblock]

EDIT: FIXED


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 27, 2010)

OOC - How far ahead did they get creeping through difficult terrain?

Platinus falls back into humming his little marching tune as he strides toward the smoke still rising over the trees. His heavy 3 toed feet providing ample percussion as accompaniment. The footsteps of the dragon can be heard for quite a ways as the steel plates protecting him softly scrape over each other with every clawed step.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2010)

With the hulking Platinus leading the way, the larger portion of the group makes its way along the road. The scent of smoke gets a little stronger but then begins to dissipate as they walk.

=============================

Twi’Tar and Shavallah note the remaining fires dying down as Jared slowly stands up, groaning a little and massaging his aching, bloodied limbs.

As he looks to be about to say something, Platinus stomps into view. The poor young man shrieks and stumbles backwards, falling to the ground again. * “What the-? HELP! HELP!”* he screams as he tries to crawl backwards, away from the giant dragon born warrior.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 22, 2010)

"Well than if you react like that to him than I wonder what his reaction is going to be to me." Tom says as he turns and walks up towards the man and bows once he gets within a foot of the man, "You are now in the company of the former Major Tom Robinson, at your service. So Twi'tar report, what does the damgae seem to be and what is this mans story." Tom says in a mock military tone.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 22, 2010)

"He hurt, he scared.  He work for Furry... Ferry..."  Shavallah grumbled in agitation as she stopped bothering to try and pronounce the name, moving onto the next bit.  "Shavallah heal scared man, he live."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2010)

"So good to see you and Twi'tar are here, and not eaten by some giant cat." Jasper says with a smile. 

"I am sure the man has an interesting tale to tell by the looks of things, Major. Maybe when he is calmed down he will be able to tell us more."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 23, 2010)

The beaten human realizes the new group, including the dead-looking guy and the giant dragon-man aren’t trying to kill him either. He slowly stands up, dusting himself off. *“Um, well, I guess you’re not here to hurt me either… Long story short, we got attacked by a bunch of bandits. They went north-east, further into the jungle, with all the stuff I brought from Ferrinzo to trade, and all the furs the hunters had brought here.”*

He looks around, finds a small stool that avoided the worst damage and rights it. He sits down on it, breathing a little heavily. First, nearly dying, then getting scared by the ape-man and furry purple woman, then the dead guy and dragon-man. What a day…


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 23, 2010)

"I do believe that we have a choice, go after the bandits or bring this man back. Ferrinzo only asked to find out what had happened, but i do beleve that he would greatly apreciate if we brought those who curtailed his trade to justice." Tom says as he looks of into the jungel trying to plan what to do next while waiting for the group to make a discision


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2010)

"Go? Into the jungle with it's wolves and giant cats? Are you mad?" Jasper says his voice rising with every question. 

He keeps himself from shaking but just barely as he shakes his head, "I think we should take this poor man away from this horrible place and get us a posse together."

[sblock=OOC] March 22 to April 22 hmm you were just waiting to make it even,  I am all up for a bit of travel through the jungle though sadly I must play my character . Who all is still around btw we could have those not playing take the man back to town Jasper with them. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 24, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "Go? Into the jungle with it's wolves and giant cats? Are you mad?" Jasper says his voice rising with every question.
> 
> He keeps himself from shaking but just barely as he shakes his head, "I think we should take this poor man away from this horrible place and get us a posse together."




"Mad? Yes. Stupid? No. your point is valid let's get the cash and then we can decide on stipulations for the "capture" of the bandits, so any other opinions?" Tom says with a wide grin as he turns on his heels to look at all of the party.

[sblock=@HM]
"March 22 to April 22 hmm you were just waiting to make it even" I am deeply confused, confuddled and bewildered 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2010)

[sblock=@FM] My post before that one says March 22 when DW's post no longer says yesterday it will say April 22  thinking he just wanted them even [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 5, 2010)

*Platinus, HP 15/24, AC 18/T10/F18, Saves: F5/R2/W3*
_Active Stance: Martial Spirit_

Platinus moves passed the wounded teamster to the tracks continuing into the forest, but he crunches through some smoldering debris which seems to confuse him for a moment. track=10 He comes over to the discussion as the others courage falters in the face of the carnage. "Giving these bandits a full two days extra head start will be a sure way to lose our employers cargo. After that that tiger, I think he did say retrieve the cargo if we found something had gone awry didn't he?"
[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]none[/sblock]
OOC - I think turning back now would be a mistake.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2010)

"Ok, ok whatever you think best." Jasper says not wanting to argue with the huge warrior.

[sblock=ooc] ...or get splattered by him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 6, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> Platinus moves passed the wounded teamster to the tracks continuing into the forest, but he crunches through some smoldering debris which seems to confuse him for a moment. track=10 He comes over to the discussion as the others courage falters in the face of the carnage. "Giving these bandits a full two days extra head start will be a sure way to lose our employers cargo. After that that tiger, I think he did say retrieve the cargo if we found something had gone awry didn't he?"




"You make a good point, I don't want our first mission to be unsuccessful. How would that look upon us? Secondly, I don't think we want to disapoint Ferinzo. He seems like the sort of person who doesn't take well to faliure. But we could go back to drop off this man and than move back with extra money given by Ferinzo due to a half of the mission complete. What say you to that?" Tom says as he paces back and forth stopping when he finishes speaking to see the reactions upon the faces of his unit.


----------

